# Change A Letter Doubles (4 Letters)



## J_Underscore

I think I have a cool idea. have two chains running on the same thread. whatdaya think? I'll start.

Port - trap

&

deal - seal


----------



## bbwsweetheart

J_JP_M said:


> I think I have a cool idea. have two chains running on the same thread. whatdaya think? I'll start.
> 
> Port - trap
> 
> &
> 
> deal - seal



Well, I'll try, but I get confused with ONE chain. (See my last little error in the original Change a Letter.)

port = part

deal = dear


----------



## J_Underscore

LOL, that was me with the deer.

part - dart

dear - pear


----------



## bbwsweetheart

J_JP_M said:


> LOL, that was me with the deer.
> 
> part - dart
> 
> dear - pear



dart = fart  

pear :batting: = peer


----------



## Timberwolf

fart




- tart

peer - leer


----------



## J_Underscore

fart (tart... shame on you. lol) - trap

peer/leer - deer

LOL


----------



## Timberwolf

trap - tray

deer - deep


----------



## sweetnnekked

Timberwolf said:


> trap - tray
> 
> deer - deep



Tray - Yurt

Deep - Aped(?)


----------



## bbwsweetheart

sweetnnekked said:


> Tray - Yurt
> 
> Deep - Aped(?)



yurt = curt

aped = peat


----------



## sweetnnekked

bbwsweetheart said:


> yurt = curt
> 
> aped = peat



Curt - Cute

Peat - Teas


----------



## Timberwolf

cute - lute

teas - tear


----------



## mottiemushroom

lute>>>flue

tear>>>>seat


----------



## sweetnnekked

mottiemushroom said:


> lute>>>flue
> 
> tear>>>>seat




Flue - Lufa

Seat - Safe


----------



## J_Underscore

Lufa - Dual

Safe - Sage (I accidently pressed the 'g' instead of the 'f' and there you go. lol)


----------



## Timberwolf

dual - duel

sage - mage


----------



## swamptoad

duel - fled

mage - gems


----------



## sweetnnekked

swamptoad said:


> duel - fled
> 
> mage - gems



Fled - Flew

Gems - Germ


----------



## Timberwolf

flew - fled

germ - perm


----------



## Timberwolf

fled - fred

perm - prom

(had forgotten to put it on my newslist...)


----------



## Mishty

fred- food

prom- porn


did i do it right?


----------



## Timberwolf

Almost... the rules are the same as in the original, one-line version: one letter per change, but the letters of the word can be arranged in a different order...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Missblueyedeath said:


> fred- food
> 
> prom- porn
> 
> 
> did i do it right?



food - good

porn - corn


----------



## Timberwolf

good mood

corn cone


----------



## swamptoad

doom - mode
cone - icon


----------



## Timberwolf

turning the words around in my mouth, huh? 

mode - edam

icon - nice


----------



## swamptoad

edam - dome
nice - coin


----------



## Timberwolf

the dome of rome

coin loin


----------



## swamptoad

rome - lore
loin - oink


----------



## Timberwolf

lore - roll

oink - kink


----------



## swamptoad

roll - poll
kink - knit


----------



## Timberwolf

poll - pole

knit - knot


----------



## swamptoad

pole - lobe
knot - tong


----------



## Timberwolf

lobe - lose

tong - long


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> lobe - lose
> 
> tong - long



lose = shoe

long = bong


----------



## Timberwolf

shoe show

bong-a-dong


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> shoe show
> 
> bong-a-dong



show = shot

dong = song


----------



## Timberwolf

shot - slot

song - gong


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> shot - slot
> 
> song - gong



slot = slit

gong = gang


----------



## Timberwolf

slit - silk

gang - rang


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> slit - silk
> 
> gang - rang



silk = bilk

rang = rung


----------



## Timberwolf

bilk - milk

rung - sung


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> bilk - milk
> 
> rung - sung



milk = mile

sung = dung!!! (What's brown and sounds like a bell? Monty Python)


----------



## Timberwolf

mile - pile

dung - rung (I know... someone here has/had that quote as their sig...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> mile - pile
> 
> dung - rung (I know... someone here has/had that quote as their sig...)



R. Oh.

pile = peal

rung = guns


----------



## Timberwolf

peal - seal

guns - runs


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> peal - seal
> 
> guns - runs



seal = veal

runs = nuns


----------



## Timberwolf

veal - deal

nuns - snug


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> veal - deal
> 
> nuns - snug



deal = dial

snug = nuts


----------



## Timberwolf

dial - diva

nuts - guts


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> dial - diva
> 
> nuts - guts



diva = dive

guts = puts


----------



## Timberwolf

dive - hive

puts - pout


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> dive - hive
> 
> puts - pout



hive = jive

pout = lout


----------



## Timberwolf

jive - live

lout - tour


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> jive - live
> 
> lout - tour



live = love

tour = turk


----------



## Timberwolf

love dove

turk - lurk


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Timberwolf said:


> love dove
> 
> turk - lurk



dove = love ((((((((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))))))))

lurk = rule


----------



## swamptoad

love ------------> volt
rule -------------> user


----------



## Timberwolf

volt - colt

user - used


----------



## Timberwolf

colt - dolt

used - seed


----------



## sweetnnekked

Timberwolf said:


> colt - dolt
> 
> used - seed



dolt = toll

Seed = deed


----------



## Timberwolf

toll - roll

deed - need


----------



## sweetnnekked

Timberwolf said:


> toll - roll
> 
> deed - need




Roll - Lore

Need - Ends


----------



## Timberwolf

lore - vore

ends - lend


----------



## swamptoad

vore --------> robe
lend -------> deal


----------



## mottiemushroom

deal>>>> lame

robe >>>> boar


----------



## Timberwolf

lame - tame

boar - roar


----------



## mottiemushroom

tame>>>>beat

roar>>>rota


----------



## Timberwolf

beat - feat

rota - brat


----------



## J_Underscore

I'm BBBAAAAAAACCCKK 

feat - fear

brat - trap


----------



## mariac1966

J_JP_M said:


> feat - fear
> 
> brat - trap





Fear => reef

trap => cart


----------



## J_Underscore

reef - feet

cart - care


----------



## Pixelpops

feet - feel

care - bare


----------



## J_Underscore

feel - leaf

bare - tear


----------



## mariac1966

leaf => flat

tear => ream


----------



## swamptoad

flat - teal

ream - more


----------



## mariac1966

teal => last

more => roam


----------



## J_Underscore

last - star

roam - prom


----------



## mariac1966

star => rate

prom => room


----------



## J_Underscore

rate - teal (like 'Teal Blue')

room - loom


----------



## Timberwolf

teal - seal

loom - doom


----------



## J_Underscore

seal - sell

doom - dorm


----------



## mariac1966

sell => elks

dorm => more


----------



## J_Underscore

elks - leak

more - from


----------



## Timberwolf

leak - beak

from - prom


----------



## mariac1966

beak => beat

prom => prop


----------



## J_Underscore

beat - late

prop - plop  he he he


----------



## Timberwolf

late - bate

plop - plip


----------



## mariac1966

bate => date

plip => laps


----------



## Timberwolf

date - mate

laps - naps


----------



## mariac1966

mate=> late

naps => snag


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Snag - stag


Tags - tugs


----------



## Timberwolf

:huh: Where did the tags come from? 

late - fate

snag - stag


----------



## mariac1966

fate => eats

stag => gate


----------



## Timberwolf

eats - beat

gate - beat 

...


----------



## mariac1966

beat => late

beat => date


----------



## Timberwolf

late - rate

date - nate


----------



## J_Underscore

ah no,  TimberWolf you weren't supposed to make them match. lol.

I'd give you some rep as a 'prize' but I need to spead rep about.

rate - rare

nate - teal


----------



## mariac1966

rare => bear

teal => leak


----------



## Timberwolf

@ J_JP_M: I simply couldn't resist...  :blush:   

bear - near

leak - beak


----------



## mariac1966

near => rain

beak => back


----------



## Timberwolf

rain - main

back - pack


----------



## J_Underscore

main -name

pack - cake


----------



## Timberwolf

name - game

cake - rake


----------



## sugapeech

same - game

rake - take


----------



## Timberwolf

oops, a little twist... 

same - dame

take - fake


----------



## mariac1966

dame => mate

fake => lake


----------



## sugapeech

bah!! I am RUBBISH at these games *hangs head in shame* dont you just love newbies?? LOL

mate - fate

lake - late

(please tell me that's right!!)


----------



## mariac1966

you did it right Peechie


fate => fame

late => tail


----------



## Pixelpops

fame - lame

tail - mail


----------



## mariac1966

lame => melt


mail => milt


----------



## Pixelpops

melt - malt

mail - malt

Ha! they're both the same word! What craziness could possibly happen next!

(Sorry... I'm very tired.. Don't hate me.)


----------



## J_Underscore

grrr, it happened Again! lol.

malt - tall

malt - tame

lets try to keep the words completely different, ok. he he he .

and btw, Pixelpops u are obviously forgiven cause of you post on the Belly Hang thread (damn, thats a great Belly )


----------



## HDANGEL15

tall - halt

tame = ream


----------



## Timberwolf

halt - hall

ream - read


----------



## HDANGEL15

hall - lash

read - dead


----------



## Timberwolf

lash - lush

dead - bead


----------



## HDANGEL15

lush - bush

bead - date


----------



## Timberwolf

bush - hush

date - mate


----------



## HDANGEL15

hush - rush

mate - male


----------



## HDANGEL15

rush - hush

male - mail


----------



## Adamantoise

Hush->Bush

Mail->Hail


----------



## Timberwolf

hush Bush... he'd better do that... 

Mail hail...  Like in Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone?

Bush - lush

hail - nail


----------



## Adamantoise

Lush -> Lash
Nail -> FAIL


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lash - bash

FAIL - liar


----------



## Timberwolf

bash - bats

liar - Liam


----------



## HDANGEL15

bats - bath

Liam - mile


----------



## Adamantoise

Bath->Then
Mile->Like


----------



## HDANGEL15

Then - them

Like - lick


----------



## Timberwolf

them - hems

lick - kick (I could've done it. But I didn't! )


----------



## HDANGEL15

hems - mess

kick - sick


----------



## Timberwolf

mess - stem

sick - lick


----------



## swamptoad

stem - test

lick - clip


----------



## Timberwolf

test - rest

clip - clop


----------



## swamptoad

rest - sear


clop - pole


----------



## Timberwolf

sear - soar

pole - role


----------



## swamptoad

soar- rasp

role- lyre


----------



## Timberwolf

rasp - spur

lyre - lyra


----------



## HDANGEL15

spur - furs

lyra - yard


----------



## Timberwolf

furs - fury

yard - lard


----------



## Adamantoise

fury->four
Lard->Road


----------



## Timberwolf

four - foul

road - toad


----------



## Adamantoise

Foul->Soul (gotta have soul  )

Toad->Load


----------



## Timberwolf

soul - loud

load - doll


----------



## Adamantoise

Loud->Dole
Doll->Dull


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dole - MOLE

Dull - lull


----------



## Timberwolf

mole - role

lull - hull


----------



## Adamantoise

Role->Lose
Hull->Hell


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lose - rose
Hell - bell


----------



## Adamantoise

Rose - Lore
Bell - Bleh


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lore - bore
Bleh (?) - help


----------



## Adamantoise

Bore->Bare
Help->Plea

Hi HDANGEL15


----------



## HDANGEL15

Bare - rear
Plea - lead

Hi ADAM


----------



## Adamantoise

Rear-(a polite term for) ARSE
Lead-Mead

How's it goin'?


----------



## HDANGEL15

ARSE - base

Mead - READ


----------



## Timberwolf

base - jump er, no.

base - vase

read - real


----------



## Adamantoise

vase-veal

real-ales


----------



## Pixelpops

veal - leaf

ales - also


----------



## Adamantoise

leaf-Left
Also-solo


----------



## Pixelpops

left - lift
solo - sold


----------



## Adamantoise

lift - file
sold - dogs


----------



## J_Underscore

file - fill

dogs - gold


----------



## Adamantoise

fill - lift

gold - mold


----------



## J_Underscore

lift - tilt

mold - mode


----------



## Timberwolf

tilt - kilt

mode - node


----------



## Adamantoise

kilt---kill

node---dons


----------



## Timberwolf

kill - Bill 

dons - done


----------



## J_Underscore

Bill - Bell (if only two L's made an 'n'. lol)

done - dent


----------



## Adamantoise

Bell----Cell

Dent----Tens


----------



## J_Underscore

Cell - Call

Tens - Pest


----------



## Timberwolf

call - coal

pest - nest


----------



## Timberwolf

coal - goal

nest - rest


----------



## Adamantoise

goal----Also

rest----Stir


----------



## Timberwolf

also - sole

stir - star


----------



## Adamantoise

Sole----Lost
Star----Past


----------



## Timberwolf

lost - most

past - last


----------



## Adamantoise

Most - Stop

Last - Star


----------



## Timberwolf

stop - step

star - tart


----------



## Adamantoise

step----tops

tart----trap


----------



## Timberwolf

tops - taps

trap - rape


----------



## J_Underscore

taps - span

rape - dear


----------



## CastingPearls

J_JP_M said:


> taps - span
> 
> rape - dear



span - scan

dear - deer


----------



## J_Underscore

CastingPearls said:


> span - scan
> 
> dear - deer



scan - scam

deer - leer


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

J_JP_M said:


> scan - scam
> 
> deer - leer



scam - scat

leer-beer


----------



## outonwhyte

scat - cart

beer - bear


----------



## nitewriter

cart - tsar

bear - reap


----------



## Adamantoise

tsar - rate

reap - leap


----------



## nitewriter

rate - tart

leap - sale


----------



## Micara

tart - trap

sale - else


----------



## outonwhyte

trap - raft

else - seal


----------



## Adamantoise

raft - fast

seal - gale


----------



## Deacone

fast - fart

gale - goal


----------



## nitewriter

fart - tarp

goal - halo


----------



## rg770Ibanez

tarp - harp

halo - hall


----------



## nitewriter

harp - park

hall - hail


----------



## rg770Ibanez

park - part

hail - bail


----------



## nitewriter

part - pare

bail - blip


----------



## rg770Ibanez

pare - tear 

blip - bile


----------



## Deacone

tear - tyre

bile - bite


----------



## outonwhyte

tyre - rely

bite - belt


----------



## littlefairywren

rely - leer

belt - melt


----------



## Deacone

leer - lore

melt - pelt


----------



## nitewriter

lore - love

pelt - tell


----------



## Deacone

love - pole

tell - leet


----------



## nitewriter

pole - noel

leet - teal


----------



## littlefairywren

noel - vole

teal - lean


----------



## Deacone

vole - vote

lean - nape


----------



## StickMan

vote - tone

nape - pain


----------



## littlefairywren

tone - nose

pain - plan


----------



## Adamantoise

nose - send

plan - naps


----------



## littlefairywren

send - mend

naps - slap


----------



## Adamantoise

mend - mind

slap - pass


----------



## nitewriter

mind - mild

pass - maps


----------



## Deacone

mild - dime

maps - span


----------



## J_Underscore

dime - diet

span - SPAM

diet on SPAM lol


----------



## Deacone

diet on spam would be HORRIBLE. Have you ever tasted that shit?

diet - dote

spam - pram


----------



## outonwhyte

dote - tide

pram - pray


----------



## Deacone

tide - time

pray - prat


----------



## littlefairywren

time - tame 

prat - rate


----------



## Deacone

tame - tome

rate - tale


----------



## J_Underscore

tome - meet

tale - lake


----------



## Deacone

meet - team

lake - late


----------



## J_Underscore

team - mead

(late - team? no lol)
late - neat

edit: late & tale. You just changed it back lol Fail!


----------



## Deacone

har har 

mead - mode

neat - seat


----------



## outonwhyte

mode - code

seat - stay


----------



## Deacone

code - dote

stay - slay


----------



## J_Underscore

dote - toad

slay - laps


----------



## Deacone

toad - road

laps - raps


----------



## J_Underscore

road - door

raps - pear (oo la la Deacone is deffo an asain one  )


----------



## Deacone

J_JP_M said:


> road - door
> 
> raps - pear (oo la la Deacone is deffo an asain one  )



Babes, you fail at spelling Asian lol.

Door - Prod

Pear - Pier


----------



## outonwhyte

prod - drip

pier - pies


----------



## J_Underscore

could do drip - pier. they keep getting close lol

drip - grip

pies - pets


and


Deacone said:


> Babes, you fail at spelling Asian lol.


 shut up lol


----------



## Deacone

J_JP_M said:


> shut up lol



Nah 

grip - grid

pets - stop


----------



## J_Underscore

grid - ding

stop - toss


----------



## Deacone

ding - dong

toss - toes


----------



## Adamantoise

dong - pong

toes - sole


----------



## Deacone

pong - pond

sole - seal


----------



## littlefairywren

pond - plod 

seal - eats


----------



## Deacone

plod - prod

eats - oats


----------



## outonwhyte

prod - drip

oats - hots


----------



## Adamantoise

Drip = Dire

Hots = Toes


----------



## nitewriter

dire - arid

toes - site


----------



## Adamantoise

arid - rain

site - size


----------



## Deacone

rain - ring

size - sire


----------



## nitewriter

ring - grip

sire - tier


----------



## Deacone

grip - grid

tier - tyre


----------



## nitewriter

grid - raid

tyre - pyre


----------



## Deacone

raid - ride

pyre - pear


----------



## Adamantoise

ride - dare

pear - bear


----------



## littlefairywren

dare - card 

bear - bran


----------



## Adamantoise

Card - Dark

Bran - Rant


----------



## Deacone

dark - dare

rant - tear


----------



## Adamantoise

dare - fare

tear - team


----------



## Deacone

fare - fire

team - mote


----------



## outonwhyte

fire - five

mote - emit


----------



## nitewriter

five - evil

emit - stem


----------



## Deacone

evil - love

stem - meat


----------



## nitewriter

love - over

meat- maze


----------



## Deacone

over - rave

maze - mean


----------



## littlefairywren

rave - veer

mean - acme


----------



## Adamantoise

veer - over

acme - mate


----------



## outonwhyte

over - ower

mate - maze


----------



## littlefairywren

ower - wren 

maze - tame


----------



## Deacone

wren - wore

tame - tear


----------



## Adamantoise

wore - drew

tear - arts


----------



## nitewriter

drew -wire

arts - cart


----------



## Deacone

wire - were

cart - card


----------



## littlefairywren

were - here 

card - crap


----------



## Deacone

here - hare

crap - prat


----------



## nitewriter

hare - hair

prat - tram


----------



## littlefairywren

hair - rash

tram - mark


----------



## outonwhyte

rash - rush

mark - rack


----------



## littlefairywren

rush - hurt 

rack - care


----------



## nitewriter

hurt - turn

care -real


----------



## littlefairywren

turn - runs

real - pale


----------



## nitewriter

runs - runt

pale -late


----------



## littlefairywren

runt - tune

late - tall


----------



## outonwhyte

tune - note

tall - flat


----------



## littlefairywren

note - tine 

flat - last


----------



## Adamantoise

tine - vine

last - tale


----------



## littlefairywren

vine - even

tale - seal


----------



## Adamantoise

even - vent

seal - last


----------



## Deacone

vent - rent

last - past


----------



## outonwhyte

rent - next

past - puts


----------



## Deacone

next - tent

puts - stop


----------



## littlefairywren

tent - nest

stop - pose


----------



## Deacone

nest - rest

pose - hose


----------



## nitewriter

rest - tsar

hose - sore


----------



## Deacone

tsar - tear

sore - sear


----------



## Adamantoise

tear - bare

sear - base


----------



## Deacone

bare - beer

base - bass


----------



## littlefairywren

beer - reef 

bass - stab


----------



## Deacone

reef - reed

stab - slab


----------



## Adamantoise

Reed - Dear

Slab - Bars


----------



## J_Underscore

Dear - Pear 

Bars - Star

(They both could've gone to 'Bear', how do the two chains keep getting so close together Lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

pear - pram

star - fart


----------



## Adamantoise

pram - arms
fart - fare


----------



## nitewriter

arms - harm

fare - hear


----------



## outonwhyte

harm - math

hear - harp


----------



## Adamantoise

math - them

harp - hark


----------



## nitewriter

them - myth

hark - bark


----------



## Adamantoise

myth - meth

bark - arks


----------



## nitewriter

meth - moth

arks - rack


----------



## Deacone

moth - myth

rack - rake


----------



## nitewriter

myth - they

rake - reek


----------



## Adamantoise

they - yeti

reek - reed


----------



## Deacone

yeti - time

reed - rode


----------



## Adamantoise

time - meat

rode - robe


----------



## Deacone

meat - mote

robe - rope


----------



## Adamantoise

mote - mute

rope - pour


----------



## Deacone

mute - mule

pour - poor


----------



## nitewriter

mule - muse

poor - port


----------



## Adamantoise

muse - sumo

port - plot


----------



## Deacone

Sumo - some

plot - lout


----------



## outonwhyte

some - mode

lout - glut


----------



## nitewriter

mode - tome

glut - gull


----------



## littlefairywren

tome - moat

gull - luge


----------



## nitewriter

moat - mate

luge - gale


----------



## Deacone

mate - mane

gale - gala


----------



## Adamantoise

mane - lane

gala - slag


----------



## littlefairywren

lane - ante 

slag - gags


----------



## Adamantoise

ante - pant

gags - bags


----------



## Deacone

pant - punt

bags - sang


----------



## outonwhyte

punt - hunt

sang - sung


----------



## Deacone

hunt - runt

sung - snag


----------



## littlefairywren

runt - ruin

snag - gnat


----------



## Deacone

ruin - rune

gnat - tank


----------



## Adamantoise

rune - nude

tank - tans


----------



## littlefairywren

nude - need 

tans - stab


----------



## Adamantoise

need - deem

stab - tubs


----------



## Deacone

deem - deer

tubs - tube


----------



## littlefairywren

deer - reel 

tube - lube


----------



## Deacone

reel - role

lube - lure


----------



## littlefairywren

role - lope 

lure - rune


----------



## Adamantoise

lope - pose

rune - dune


----------



## littlefairywren

pose - soap

dune - node


----------



## Adamantoise

soap - peas

node - cone


----------



## littlefairywren

peas - plea

cone - cent


----------



## Adamantoise

plea - pane

cent - bent


----------



## Deacone

pane - pear

bent - tent


----------



## Adamantoise

pear - heap

tent - sent


----------



## nitewriter

heap - phat

sent - rent


----------



## Adamantoise

phat - math

rent - nerd


----------



## outonwhyte

math - hams

nerd - dine


----------



## Adamantoise

hams - same

dine - edit


----------



## nitewriter

same - meat

edit - ties


----------



## Fattitude1

meat - time

ties - spit


----------



## littlefairywren

time - mist

spit - tits (the bird kind lol)


----------



## Deacone

mist - miss

tits - spit


----------



## Adamantoise

miss - moss

spit - pies


----------



## Fattitude1

moss - most
pies - epic


----------



## nitewriter

most - stem

epic - cite


----------



## outonwhyte

stem - mesh

cite - city


----------



## Deacone

mesh - mash

city - cidy


----------



## nitewriter

mash - shim

cidy - acid


----------



## Deacone

shim - mosh

acid - dice


----------



## nitewriter

mosh - sham

dice - diet


----------



## Adamantoise

sham - mass

diet - cite


----------



## Deacone

mass - mast

cite - tied


----------



## nitewriter

mast - stab

tied - tier


----------



## Deacone

stab - boat

tier - tore


----------



## Adamantoise

boat - tabs

tore - dote


----------



## nitewriter

tabs - spat

dote - edit


----------



## Adamantoise

spat - tips

edit - bide


----------



## Fattitude1

bide ~ bode

tips ~ pots


----------



## J_Underscore

bode - node

pots - soot


----------



## nitewriter

node - neon

soot - stop


----------



## outonwhyte

neon - ones
stop - pops


----------



## nitewriter

ones - tone

pops - prop


----------



## littlefairywren

tone - sent 

prop - rope


----------



## Adamantoise

sent - lent

rope - pose


----------



## Deacone

lent - bent

pose - pope


----------



## nitewriter

bent - bane

pope - pose


----------



## Deacone

bane - bone

pose - rose


----------



## Adamantoise

bone - bode

rose - seer


----------



## littlefairywren

bode - dope 

seer - reel


----------



## Adamantoise

dope - dupe

reel - beer


----------



## nitewriter

dupe - rude

beer - reef


----------



## littlefairywren

rude - dues

reef - feel


----------



## nitewriter

dues - dose

feel - leaf 

Good Evening Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

dose - nose

leaf - seal 

Good morning, Charlie


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> dose - nose
> 
> leaf - seal
> 
> Good morning, Charlie



seal - male

......

.......hello. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

nose - song

male - lamp

And good morning, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

song - gone

lamp - spam


----------



## nitewriter

gone - bone

spam - mast .....gee where's Monty Python when you need them?


----------



## littlefairywren

bone - bonk 

mast - mate 

"He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy!"


----------



## nitewriter

bonk - bunk

mate - tale


----------



## littlefairywren

bunk - bulk

tale - fate


----------



## Deacone

bulk - sulk

fate - rate


----------



## Adamantoise

sulk - slur

rate - rave


----------



## nitewriter

slur - lure

rave - veer


----------



## Adamantoise

lure - cure

veer - peer

Good day,Charlie! :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

cure - curt

peer - reap

Greetings Tom!!! :bounce: sorry too much coffee


----------



## Adamantoise

curt - cart

reap - bear


----------



## nitewriter

cart - care 

bear - pear


----------



## littlefairywren

care - rage

pear - part


----------



## outonwhyte

rage - gray
part - tray

Next person can make both chains exactly the same if they wish.


----------



## Adamantoise

gray - yard

tray - part


----------



## littlefairywren

yard - darn

part - port


----------



## nitewriter

darn - yarn

port - sort


----------



## littlefairywren

yarn - yawn

sort - trod


----------



## nitewriter

yawn - lawn

trod - rode


----------



## Adamantoise

lawn - nail

rode - dare


----------



## nitewriter

nail - rail

dare - ream


----------



## littlefairywren

rail - ails 

ream - ears


----------



## nitewriter

ails - soil

ears - earn


----------



## littlefairywren

soil - lops

earn - rain


----------



## nitewriter

lops - stop

rain - ruin


----------



## littlefairywren

stop - pops

ruin - rune


----------



## nitewriter

pops - spot

rune - lure


----------



## littlefairywren

spot - port

lure - pure


----------



## nitewriter

port - pert

pure - dupe


----------



## littlefairywren

pert - tree

dupe - duel


----------



## Adamantoise

tree - fret

duel - dual


----------



## nitewriter

fret - turf

dual - deal


----------



## littlefairywren

turf - true

deal - heal


----------



## Adamantoise

true - rite

heal - hate


----------



## nitewriter

rite - diet 

hate - sate


----------



## littlefairywren

diet - tier

sate - toes


----------



## outonwhyte

tier - rest

toes - vest


----------



## Adamantoise

rest - sort

vest - vase


----------



## littlefairywren

sort - rose

vase - safe


----------



## Adamantoise

rose - soar

safe - faze


----------



## littlefairywren

soar - rats 

faze - gaze


----------



## Adamantoise

rats - stir

gaze - zeal


----------



## nitewriter

stir - rest

zeal - leap


----------



## littlefairywren

rest - seat

leap - ales


----------



## nitewriter

seat - tear:blush:

ales - slap:sad:


----------



## littlefairywren

tear - tram

slap - play


----------



## outonwhyte

tram - ramp

play - lady


----------



## littlefairywren

ramp - mark

lady - dale


----------



## misstet

mark - bark
dale - sale


----------



## Adamantoise

bark - barf

sale - lame


----------



## nitewriter

barf - flab 

lame - amen


----------



## littlefairywren

flab - ball

amen - male


----------



## nitewriter

ball - bail

male - lean


----------



## littlefairywren

bail - bait

lean - earn


----------



## Adamantoise

bait - bite






earn - rain


----------



## outonwhyte

bite - bide

rain - darn


----------



## nitewriter

bide - diet 

darn - dram


----------



## Adamantoise

diet - lied

dram - drag


----------



## nitewriter

lied - dial

drag - rage


----------



## littlefairywren

dial - lids

rage - grab


----------



## nitewriter

lids - side

grab - brat


----------



## littlefairywren

side - sire

brat - bras


----------



## Adamantoise

sire - ruse

bras - cars


----------



## littlefairywren

ruse - used

cars - race


----------



## Adamantoise

used - muse

race - cure


----------



## nitewriter

muse - fuse

cure - rude


----------



## littlefairywren

fuse - fuss 

rude - dune


----------



## nitewriter

fuss - surf

dune - dean


----------



## Adamantoise

surf - rust

dean - pane


----------



## nitewriter

rust - star

pane - span


----------



## outonwhyte

star - vast

span - puns


----------



## Adamantoise

vast - save

puns - pins


----------



## nitewriter

save - aver

pins - spun


----------



## Angel

aver - tear

spun - upon


----------



## Weirdo890

tear - rear

upon - open


----------



## Angel

rear - pear


open - oven


----------



## Adamantoise

pear - bare

oven - nova


----------



## nitewriter

bare - bran

nova - vain


----------



## Weirdo890

bran - drab

vain - nail


----------



## outonwhyte

drab - brag

nail - lion


----------



## Weirdo890

brag - rags

lion - line


----------



## Adamantoise

rags - crag

line - lane


----------



## Weirdo890

crag - brag

lane - nail


----------



## Adamantoise

brag - crab

nail - sail


----------



## nitewriter

crab - barn

sail - dial


----------



## Adamantoise

barn - drab

dial - lids


----------



## Angel

drab - rabi

lids - lips


----------



## nitewriter

rabi - rain

lips - sill


----------



## outonwhyte

rain - rank

sill - lisp


----------



## Weirdo890

rank - bank

lisp - piss


----------



## nitewriter

bank - band

piss - slip


----------



## Fattitude1

band~ bond

slip~ skip


----------



## Fattitude1

bond~ done

skip~ pins


----------



## nitewriter

done - dome

pins - span


----------



## Adamantoise

dome - made

span - spun


----------



## nitewriter

made - maid

spun - punt


----------



## littlefairywren

maid - dams

punt - tuna


----------



## nitewriter

dams - said

tuna - anus


----------



## Adamantoise

said - idea

anus - faun


----------



## littlefairywren

idea - deal

faun - fans


----------



## Adamantoise

deal - able

fans - snap


----------



## nitewriter

able - bile

snap - pins


----------



## littlefairywren

bile - limb

pins - sink


----------



## outonwhyte

limb - blip

sink - pink


----------



## Weirdo890

blip - lips

pink - punk


----------



## Angel

lips - slim

punk - hunk


----------



## Weirdo890

slim - limp

hunk - hunt


----------



## nitewriter

limp - pill

hunt - aunt


----------



## littlefairywren

pill - lisp

aunt - tang


----------



## nitewriter

lisp - spin

tang - stag


----------



## Weirdo890

spin - pine

stag - sage


----------



## nitewriter

pine - lien

sage - gaze


----------



## littlefairywren

lien - lent

gaze - gear


----------



## Adamantoise

lent - bent 

gear - ergo


----------



## nitewriter

bent - beat

ergo - gone


----------



## firefly

beat - bean

gone - gown


----------



## mel

bean - cane

gown - town


----------



## Angel

cane - nape

town - worn


----------



## nitewriter

nape - pain

worn - corn


----------



## Angel

pain - rain

corn - born


----------



## nitewriter

rain - raid

born - barn


----------



## Weirdo890

raid - dare

barn - bard


----------



## Adamantoise

dare - lard

bard - dabs


----------



## littlefairywren

lard - drat

dabs - stab


----------



## Weirdo890

drat - rats

stab - stag


----------



## Adamantoise

rats - tans

stag - gaps


----------



## littlefairywren

tans - sank

gaps - spat


----------



## Weirdo890

sank - naps

spat - tape


----------



## Adamantoise

sank - mask

spat - pits


----------



## Angel

mask - task

pits - stop


----------



## nitewriter

task - sack

stop - spit


----------



## littlefairywren

sack - rack

spit - bits


----------



## Angel

rack - rock

bits - bite


----------



## nitewriter

rock - sock

bite - bait


----------



## Adamantoise

sock - cost

bait - gait


----------



## nitewriter

cost - stow

gait - gate


----------



## littlefairywren

stow - swat 

gate - tags


----------



## nitewriter

swat - wart

tags - toga


----------



## littlefairywren

wart - tram

toga (this made me laugh for some reason) - tong


----------



## nitewriter

tram - meat

tong - goat

...well toga's aren't exactly in fashion these days and tend to be drafty. Hi Kimberley


----------



## Adamantoise

meat - meal

goat - gate


----------



## nitewriter

meal - malt

gate - team


----------



## littlefairywren

malt - lamb

team - make


----------



## nitewriter

lamb - ball

make - mane


----------



## Adamantoise

ball - mall

mane - dame


----------



## littlefairywren

mall - malt

dame - damp


----------



## Angel

malt - melt

damp - palm


----------



## nitewriter

melt - time

palm - meal :eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

time - lime

meal - lamb


----------



## nitewriter

lime - limb

lamb - bawl


----------



## Angel

limb - limp

bawl - wail


----------



## nitewriter

limp - plum

wail - alit


----------



## Deacone

plum - dump

alit - flit


----------



## nitewriter

dump - damp

flit - tilt


----------



## Adamantoise

damp - made

tilt - wilt


----------



## nitewriter

made - deem

wilt - wait


----------



## swamptoad

deem - made

wait - watt


----------



## nitewriter

made - head

watt - wart


----------



## Deacone

head - dead

wart - tram


----------



## Adamantoise

dead - mead

tram - trap


----------



## nitewriter

mead - dare

trap - park


----------



## swamptoad

dare - rare

park - crap


----------



## nitewriter

rare - area

crap - crab


----------



## Deacone

area - real

crab - back


----------



## Adamantoise

Deacone said:


> area - real
> 
> crab - back



Real - Bare

Back - Bake

Hi!


----------



## Deacone

Bare - Boar

Bake - Cake!

HI!


----------



## littlefairywren

boar - hoar

cake - cape


----------



## Angel

hoar - hour

cape - pear


----------



## Deacone

Hour - Roux

Pear - bear


----------



## Adamantoise

Roux - Tour

Bear - Hear


----------



## nitewriter

tour - rust

hear - ream


----------



## Adamantoise

rust - sort

ream - came


----------



## littlefairywren

sort - toss

came - make


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> sort - toss
> 
> came - make



toss - lost

make - lake

Hi Kim.


----------



## J_Underscore

lost -tool

lake - lack


----------



## littlefairywren

tool - took

lack - lace


----------



## Deacone

took - knot

lace - leak


----------



## nitewriter

knot - note

leak - keel


----------



## Adamantoise

note - lone

keel - meek


----------



## Angel

lone - lion

meek - peek


----------



## J_Underscore

lion - lint

peek - peck


----------



## spiritangel

peck - pick


----------



## nitewriter

lint - mint

pick - peck


----------



## littlefairywren

mint - tine

peck - pace


----------



## Angel

tine - tint

pace - pale


----------



## Adamantoise

tint - lint

pale - male


----------



## nitewriter

lint - tine

male - malt


----------



## littlefairywren

tine - nice 

malt - alto


----------



## Angel

nice - mice

alto - toad


----------



## littlefairywren

mice - came 

toad - dote


----------



## nitewriter

came - amen :bow:

dote - diet :shocked:


----------



## Angel

amen - menu

diet - time


----------



## littlefairywren

menu - emus (cute and ugly all at once)

time - mire


----------



## nitewriter

emus - musk

mire - tier


----------



## littlefairywren

musk - sumo

tier - rest


----------



## Adamantoise

sumo - mums

rest - pest


----------



## littlefairywren

mums - smut

pest - stop


----------



## Angel

smut - stud

stop - shop


----------



## littlefairywren

stud - duty

shop - hope


----------



## Adamantoise

duty - duct

hope - hole


----------



## nitewriter

duct - dust

hole - hose


----------



## littlefairywren

dust - suds

hose - shod


----------



## Angel

suds - fuss

shod - hold


----------



## Adamantoise

fuss - fuse

hold - dolt


----------



## Deacone

fuse - fuel

dolt - bolt


----------



## J_Underscore

fuel - leaf

bolt - boot


----------



## nitewriter

leaf - fall

boot - oboe


----------



## littlefairywren

fall - pall

oboe - lobe


----------



## nitewriter

pall - wall

lobe - bowl


----------



## Adamantoise

wall - laws

bowl - cowl


----------



## J_Underscore

laws - sale

cowl - cool


----------



## nitewriter

sale - last

cool - coil


----------



## littlefairywren

last - stag

coil - oils


----------



## Adamantoise

stag - gaps

oils - list


----------



## Fattitude1

gaps~ span

list~ lisp


----------



## nitewriter

span - scan

lisp - plus


----------



## J_Underscore

scan - cats

plus - plum


----------



## Deacone

cats - scot

plum - rump


----------



## Sweetie

scot - toss

rump - ramp


----------



## nitewriter

toss - scot

ramp - mart


----------



## Sweetie

scot - coat

mart - mark


----------



## nitewriter

coat - coda

mark -rank


----------



## Sweetie

coda - cola

rank - bank


----------



## Deacone

cola - cold

bank - tank


----------



## Adamantoise

cold - dolt

tank - pant


----------



## Sweetie

dolt - load

pant - gnat


----------



## J_Underscore

Sweetie said:


> dolt - load
> 
> pant - gnat



load - deal

gnat (DAMN thats a good one lol) - ting


----------



## Sweetie

deal - seal

ting- gist


----------



## Adamantoise

seal - lose

gist - stag


----------



## Sweetie

lose - goes

stag - stab


----------



## nitewriter

goes - sage

stab - bait


----------



## Sweetie

sage - gaze

bait - bail


----------



## J_Underscore

gaze - daze

bail - dial


----------



## Sweetie

daze - faze

dial - dale


----------



## Adamantoise

faze - zeal

dale - able


----------



## Sweetie

zeal - heal

able - hale


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweetie said:


> zeal -* heal*
> able -* hale*



I see what you did there. 

Heal - Hole

Hale - Lake


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Heal - Hole
> 
> Hale - Lake





hole - oleo

lake - cake


----------



## nitewriter

oleo - floe

cake - back


----------



## Sweetie

floe - flog

back - tack


----------



## Adamantoise

flog - gold

tack - lack


----------



## nitewriter

gold - dolt

lack - lick


----------



## Sweetie

dolt - cold

lick - lice


----------



## littlefairywren

cold - clop 

lice - clip


----------



## Sweetie

clop - pole

clip - lips


----------



## littlefairywren

pole - ploy

lips - spit


----------



## Sweetie

ploy - lope

spit - slit


----------



## littlefairywren

lope - dope

slit - till


----------



## Deacone

dope - dole

till - toll


----------



## nitewriter

dole - dose

toll - toil


----------



## littlefairywren

dose - sods

toil - tool


----------



## nitewriter

sods - soda

tool - fool ...at your service:bow:


----------



## Sweetie

soda - days

fool - fold


----------



## littlefairywren

days - lays

fold - dolt


----------



## Adamantoise

lays - pals

dolt - gold


----------



## Sweetie

pals - salt

gold - dogs


----------



## littlefairywren

salt - late

dogs - gobs


----------



## nitewriter

late - pate

gobs - boss


----------



## littlefairywren

pate - spat

boss - bots


----------



## nitewriter

spat - path

bots - stop


----------



## littlefairywren

path - that

stop - toes


----------



## Sweetie

that -hate

toes - stow


----------



## littlefairywren

hate - then 

stow - west


----------



## Sweetie

then - hens

west - test


----------



## littlefairywren

hens - shun

test - stat


----------



## nitewriter

shun - hunt

stat - stay


----------



## Sweetie

hunt - aunt

stay - sate


----------



## nitewriter

aunt - faun

sate - sear


----------



## littlefairywren

faun - fans 

sear - earn


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> faun - fans
> 
> sear - earn



fans - pans

earn - read

Hiya Kim.


----------



## Sweetie

pans - pins

read - dead


----------



## Timberwolf

pins - pine

dead - bead


----------



## littlefairywren

pine - mine 

bead - bald


----------



## nitewriter

mine - nine

bald - bale


----------



## Sweetie

nine - tine

bale - tale


----------



## Adamantoise

tine - kite

tale - lame


----------



## nitewriter

kite - diet 

lame - amen


----------



## Sweetie

diet - tier

amen - seam


----------



## nitewriter

tier - riot

seam - seat


----------



## Sweetie

riot - tire

seat - tear


----------



## nitewriter

tire - tare 

tear -rite


----------



## Adamantoise

tare - tame

rite - tide


----------



## Sweetie

tame - lame

tide - item


----------



## littlefairywren

lame - amen 

item - mine


----------



## Sweetie

amen - dame

mine - item


----------



## Timberwolf

dame - game

item - stem


----------



## Sweetie

game - mean

stem - tens


----------



## Adamantoise

mean - many

tens - pets


----------



## Sweetie

many - mane

pets - seep


----------



## Adamantoise

mane - game

seep - jeep


----------



## Sweetie

game - gaze

jeep - peer


----------



## littlefairywren

gaze - gate 

peer - peel


----------



## Sweetie

gate - gear

peel - leap


----------



## littlefairywren

gear - read

leap - play


----------



## Sweetie

read - real

play - slay


----------



## Timberwolf

real - deal

slay - slam


----------



## Sweetie

deal - date

slam - male


----------



## Timberwolf

date - rate

male - pale


----------



## Sweetie

rate - trap

pale - lead


----------



## littlefairywren

trap - spat

lead - lads


----------



## Sweetie

spat - peat

lads - slay


----------



## littlefairywren

peat - pets

slay - slap


----------



## Sweetie

pets - pert

slap - pale


----------



## littlefairywren

pert - rest

pale - ales


----------



## Sweetie

rest - ties

ales - else


----------



## Timberwolf

ties - lies

else - seal


----------



## nitewriter

lies - slip

seal - leak


----------



## Sweetie

slip - pill

leak - keel


----------



## Timberwolf

pill - gill

keel - knee


----------



## Sweetie

gill - gall

knee - need


----------



## Adamantoise

gall - slag

need - gene


----------



## Sweetie

slag - slam

gene - gone


----------



## Adamantoise

slam - mast

gone - note


----------



## Sweetie

mast - stem

note - neat


----------



## Adamantoise

stem - seam

neat - peat


----------



## Sweetie

seam - mean

peat - pate


----------



## nitewriter

mean - team

pate - mate


----------



## Sweetie

team - mare

mate - tear


----------



## nitewriter

mare - dear

tear - star


----------



## Sweetie

dear - care

star - tarp


----------



## nitewriter

care - reap

tarp - pram


----------



## Sweetie

reap - pray

pram - pray

YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK...I get the message God. I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing. And to my fellow word lovers...sorry about that...but I can't ignore that strong of a message.


----------



## littlefairywren

pray - rapt

pray - rays

Hehe...never seen that before


----------



## Sweetie

rapt - rape

rays - yard


----------



## nitewriter

rape - pert

yard - drab


----------



## Sweetie

pert - rite

drab - barn


----------



## littlefairywren

rite - trip

barn - brat


----------



## Sweetie

trip - rapt

brat - tray


----------



## littlefairywren

rapt - crap

tray - arts


----------



## Sweetie

crap - card

arts - rest


----------



## littlefairywren

card - dram

rest - stir


----------



## Sweetie

dram - ramp

stir - list


----------



## nitewriter

ramp - park

list - tilt


----------



## Sweetie

park - rapt

tilt - till


----------



## nitewriter

rapt - tray

till - lift


----------



## Adamantoise

tray - Rays

lift - Flat


----------



## Sweetie

Rays - yarn

Flat - half


----------



## nitewriter

yarn - dray

half - flat


----------



## Timberwolf

dray - pray

flat - late


----------



## Adamantoise

pray - pays

late - gale


----------



## nitewriter

pays - spar

gale - gear


----------



## littlefairywren

spar - arms

gear - grab


----------



## Sweetie

arms - warm

grab - rage


----------



## Timberwolf

warm - mare

rage - aged


----------



## Sweetie

mare - more

aged - sage


----------



## Timberwolf

more - vore

sage - mage


----------



## Adamantoise

vore - rave

mage - fame


----------



## Sweetie

rave - wave

fame - fare


----------



## Adamantoise

wave - weak

fare - reef


----------



## Sweetie

weak - woke

reef - fear


----------



## Adamantoise

woke - woes

fear - reap


----------



## Sweetie

woes - snow

reap - plea


----------



## Adamantoise

snow - cons

plea - flea


----------



## nitewriter

cons - scan

flea - flay


----------



## Adamantoise

scan - case

flay - fail


----------



## Sweetie

case - sake

fail - life


----------



## nitewriter

sake - east

life - fuel


----------



## Adamantoise

east - pest

fuel - mule


----------



## nitewriter

pest - west

mule - muse


----------



## Adamantoise

west - stow

muse - mute


----------



## nitewriter

stow - stew

mute - emit


----------



## Sweetie

stew - step

emit - tire


----------



## nitewriter

step - spit

tire - diet :shocked:


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> step - spit
> 
> tire - diet :shocked:



lol 

spit - pity

diet - dire


----------



## Adamantoise

pity - type

dire - rode


----------



## Sweetie

type - tape

rode - role


----------



## Adamantoise

tape - tame

role - gore


----------



## Sweetie

tame - male

gore - gear


----------



## nitewriter

male - mate

gear - earn


----------



## Sweetie

mate - rate

earn - ream


----------



## Adamantoise

rate - tore

ream - meat


----------



## nitewriter

tore - tear

meat - tamp


----------



## Sweetie

tear - fear

tamp - pant


----------



## nitewriter

fear - fart 

pant - punt


----------



## Adamantoise

fart - fret
punt - putt


----------



## nitewriter

fret - fire :shocked:

putt - pout


----------



## Adamantoise

fire - mire
pout - upon


----------



## littlefairywren

mire - rims

upon - noun


----------



## nitewriter

rims - rams

noun - unto


----------



## littlefairywren

rams - mark

unto - town


----------



## Adamantoise

mark - cram

town - worn


----------



## Sweetie

cram - race

worn - roan


----------



## Fattitude1

race~ scar

roan~ corn


----------



## Adamantoise

scar - spar

corn - rock


----------



## nitewriter

spar - pram

rock - cord


----------



## Adamantoise

pram - mart

cord - drop


----------



## Sweetie

mart - tart

drop - prom


----------



## nitewriter

tart - trap

prom - perm


----------



## Sweetie

trap - reap

perm - poem


----------



## Adamantoise

reap - tape

poem - demo


----------



## Sweetie

tape - meat

demo - more


----------



## Fattitude1

meat~ mean

more~ ream


----------



## nitewriter

mean - bean

ream - bear


----------



## Sweetie

bean - bran

bear - beer


----------



## Adamantoise

bran - rang

beer - reel


----------



## Sweetie

rang - gnaw

reel - else


----------



## Adamantoise

gnaw - GWAR!!!! wage

else - leek


----------



## littlefairywren

wage - mage

leek - elks


----------



## J_Underscore

mage - gear

elks - seek


----------



## Adamantoise

gear - gore
seek - sake


----------



## littlefairywren

gore - rage

sake - bake


----------



## Fattitude1

rage~ rare

bake~ back


----------



## Sweetie

rare - fare

back - lack


----------



## littlefairywren

fare - free

lack - call


----------



## nitewriter

free - fret

call - calf


----------



## littlefairywren

fret - rest

calf - flak


----------



## nitewriter

rest - star

flak - flax


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> rest - star
> 
> flak - flax



Hi Nitewriter! 

star - rate

flax - flat


----------



## bigguy123

Sweetie said:


> Hi Nitewriter!
> 
> star - rate
> 
> flax - flat



hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

rate - eats

flat - tall


Haha....very eager!


----------



## Adamantoise

eats - mats

tall - gall


----------



## littlefairywren

mats - slam

gall - gale


----------



## Adamantoise

slam - salt

gale - meal


----------



## littlefairywren

salt - laps

meal - elms


----------



## Adamantoise

laps - past

elms - lime


----------



## littlefairywren

past - stab

lime - milk


----------



## Adamantoise

stab - baps

milk - kiln


----------



## littlefairywren

baps - spam

kiln - lint


----------



## Adamantoise

spam - hams

lint - mint


----------



## nitewriter

hams - shim

mint - main


----------



## kaylaisamachine

shim - wish

main - pain

(did I do this right?)


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> shim - wish
> 
> main - pain
> 
> (did I do this right?)



first one no ... second one yes...

wish - show

pain - pins


----------



## littlefairywren

show - snow

pins - spit


----------



## nitewriter

snow - stow

spit - spot


----------



## Adamantoise

stow - mows

spot - pits


----------



## Sweetie

mows- worm

pits - stop


----------



## nitewriter

worm - worn

stop - pest


----------



## Sweetie

worn - rows

pest - spat


----------



## Adamantoise

rows - worm

spat - apes


----------



## nitewriter

worm - roam

apes - cape


----------



## Adamantoise

roam - boar

cape - mace


----------



## nitewriter

boar - robe

mace - seam


----------



## Adamantoise

robe - lobe

seam - mean


----------



## littlefairywren

lobe - bowl

mean - bane


----------



## Adamantoise

bowl - blot

bane - base


----------



## Sweetie

blot - blog

base - seam


----------



## Adamantoise

blog - blow

seam - mens


----------



## nitewriter

blow - brow

mens - send


----------



## Adamantoise

brow - bows

send - tens


----------



## Sweetie

bows -swab

tens - tent


----------



## littlefairywren

swab - bats

tent - next


----------



## Sweetie

bats - eats

next - neat


----------



## Adamantoise

eats - bats

neat - lane


----------



## Sweetie

bats - taps

lane - nail


----------



## Adamantoise

Taps - stat

Nail - line


----------



## Fattitude1

stat~ test

line~ lime


----------



## J_Underscore

test - jest

lime - meal


----------



## littlefairywren

jest - sets

meal - elms


----------



## J_Underscore

sets - less

elms - sell


----------



## Sweetie

less - seal

sell - self


----------



## littlefairywren

seal - alps

self - felt


----------



## Sweetie

alps - pale

felt - feel


----------



## littlefairywren

pale - pelt

feel - leer


----------



## Deacone

pelt - melt

leer - real


----------



## littlefairywren

melt - temp

real - lark


----------



## J_Underscore

temp - tape

lark - bark


----------



## Deacone

tape - nape

bark - carb


----------



## nitewriter

nape - apex

carb - barf


----------



## Adamantoise

apex - axes

barf - frat


----------



## littlefairywren

axes - base

frat - fats


----------



## nitewriter

base - ease

fats - fart


----------



## littlefairywren

ease - sale 

fart - tram


----------



## J_Underscore

sale - late

tram - ramp


----------



## littlefairywren

late - talk

ramp - spam


----------



## nitewriter

talk - talc

spam - past


----------



## Adamantoise

talc - calm

past - stop


----------



## J_Underscore

calm - mall

stop - poet


----------



## littlefairywren

mall - lame

poet - pest


----------



## Deacone

lame - mail

pest - stop


----------



## littlefairywren

mail - ails

stop - pose


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

ails - nail

pose - soup


----------



## nitewriter

nail - lean

soup - pout


----------



## littlefairywren

lean - plan

pout - tour


----------



## Sweetie

plan - pain

tour - ours


----------



## littlefairywren

pain - naps

ours - soul


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

naps ~ snip

soul ~ loss


----------



## nitewriter

snip - pint

loss - slow


----------



## littlefairywren

pint - nits

slow - wool


----------



## LeoGibson

nits-spin

wool-pool


----------



## littlefairywren

spin - shin

pool - pole


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

shin ~ shit

pole ~ poke


----------



## nitewriter

shit - thus

poke - open


----------



## littlefairywren

thus - husk

open - neon


----------



## nitewriter

husk - shun

neon - once


----------



## littlefairywren

shun - sunk

once - coin


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

sunk ~ nuts

coin ~ nice


----------



## ManBeef

nuts ~ tusk

nice ~ pine


----------



## Adamantoise

tusk - skit

pine - nope


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

skit ~ tits

nope ~ poon


----------



## Adamantoise

tits - slit

poon - pool


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

slit ~ tilt

pool ~ loot


----------



## Adamantoise

tilt - kilt

loot - slot


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

kilt ~ lick

slot ~ snot


----------



## Adamantoise

lick - kill

snot - toes


----------



## littlefairywren

kill - lilt

toes - shoe


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lilt ~ wilt

shoe ~ eons


----------



## nitewriter

wilt - kilt

eons - snot


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

kilt ~ list

snot ~ tops


----------



## nitewriter

list - salt

tops - pose


----------



## Adamantoise

salt - star

pose - cope


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

star ~ taps

cope ~ coop


----------



## Adamantoise

taps - spot

coop - pock


----------



## littlefairywren

spot - port

pock - poke


----------



## nitewriter

port - trip

poke - peon


----------



## Adamantoise

trip - part

peon - cone


----------



## rockhound225

part - carp

cone - note


----------



## Adamantoise

carp - crag

note - toon


----------



## rockhound225

crag - rags

toon - soon


----------



## littlefairywren

rags - ages 

soon - onus


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

ages ~ aged

onus ~ anus


----------



## rockhound225

aged - gate

anus - nuts


----------



## littlefairywren

gate - rage

nuts - tune


----------



## Adamantoise

rage - gape

tune - neat


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

gape ~ cage 

neat ~ team


----------



## rockhound225

cage - aged

team - stem


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

aged ~ deal

stem ~ mats


----------



## littlefairywren

deal - fade 

mats - amps


----------



## nitewriter

fade - deal

amps - camp


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

deal ~ deli

camp ~ maca


----------



## littlefairywren

deli - lids

maca - mace


----------



## nitewriter

lids - dial

mace - amen


----------



## Adamantoise

dial - idea

amen - game


----------



## nitewriter

idea - edit

game - mate


----------



## Adamantoise

edit - toed

mate - beam


----------



## littlefairywren

toed - owed

beam - make


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

owed ~ does

make ~ meal


----------



## big_lad27

does - dots

meal - mile


----------



## Adamantoise

dots - pods

mile - live


----------



## rockhound225

pods - soda

live - love


----------



## nitewriter

soda - dose

love -evil


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dose ~ dole

evil ~ life


----------



## nitewriter

dole - load

life - fuel


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

load ~ dual 

fuel ~ leaf


----------



## Adamantoise

dual - loud

leaf - flan


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

loud ~ foul 

flan ~ land


----------



## nitewriter

foul - foal

land - dean


----------



## big_lad27

foal - fool

dean - bean


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

fool ~ loop 

bean ~ been


----------



## big_lad27

loop - plod

been - bend


----------



## littlefairywren

plod - pole

bend - ends


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

pole ~ pope

ends ~ dent


----------



## Adamantoise

pope - dope

dent - next


----------



## nitewriter

dope - poet

next - exit


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

poet ~ tote

exit ~ taxi


----------



## nitewriter

tote - tone

taxi - axis


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

tone ~ none

axis ~ said


----------



## nitewriter

none - eons

said - raid


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

eons ~ neon 

raid ~ dear


----------



## nitewriter

neon - peon

dear - real


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

peon ~ peen

real ~ reel


----------



## nitewriter

peen - need

reel - lear


----------



## Fattitude1

need~ dean

lear~ leap


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dean ~ lean

leap ~ pear


----------



## Adamantoise

lean - pale

pear - gear


----------



## nitewriter

lean - clan 

pear - heap


----------



## Adamantoise

clan - lank

heap - ache


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lank ~ link

ache ~ hack


----------



## big_lad27

link - lick

hack - pack


----------



## nitewriter

lick - kill

pack - puck


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

kill ~ dill

puck ~ fuck

(Yeah, it's in the dictionary, lol.)


----------



## nitewriter

dill - doll

fuck - cuff

 amazing what you find in the Funk & Wagnalls


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

doll ~ toll

cuff ~ huff


----------



## nitewriter

toll- tell

huff - buff


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

tell ~ bell

buff ~ muff


----------



## nitewriter

bell - belt

muff - fume


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

belt ~ felt

fume ~ mule


----------



## J_Underscore

felt - teal

mule - helm


----------



## nitewriter

teal - meal:eat1:

helm - melt:smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise

meal - meat

melt - felt


----------



## nitewriter

meal - meat

felt - feet


----------



## Adamantoise

meat - atom

feet - feat


----------



## Sweetie

atom - tame

feat - teal


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

tame ~ mats

teal ~ leap


----------



## nitewriter

mats -stem

leap - seal


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

stem ~ step

seal ~ lass


----------



## Sweetie

step - pelt

lass - salt


----------



## Adamantoise

pelt - leap

salt - task


----------



## nitewriter

leap - _lean_

task - soak


----------



## Sweetie

lean - nail

soak - sack


----------



## nitewriter

nail - rail

sack - tack


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

rail ~ tail

tack ~ wack


----------



## nitewriter

tail - late

wack - sack ........10 yards defense unsportsmanlike conduct:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

late - lake

sack - tack


----------



## Sweetie

lake - peak

tack - chat


----------



## swamptoad

peak - kale

chat - halt


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

kale ~ tale

halt ~ tall


----------



## swamptoad

tale - lean

tall - last


----------



## Sweetie

lean - bane

last - tale


----------



## swamptoad

bane - band

tale - lent


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

band ~ hand 

lent ~ tent


----------



## nitewriter

hand - hind

tent - pent


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

hind ~ hint

pent ~ pant


----------



## Adamantoise

hint - hind

pant - nape


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

hind ~ rind

nape ~ tape


----------



## Timberwolf

rind - mind

tape - apes


----------



## Adamantoise

mind - mend

apes - soap


----------



## nitewriter

mend - amen:bow:

soap - soda


----------



## Timberwolf

amen - neat

soda - Yoda


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

neat ~ beat

Yoda ~ days


----------



## Timberwolf

beat - beet

days - stay


----------



## nitewriter

beet - tree

stay - tray


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

tree ~ teen

tray ~ pray


----------



## Timberwolf

teen - twen (wait, haven't I seen this before?) 

pray - prey


----------



## Adamantoise

twen - when

prey - ripe


----------



## nitewriter

when - whet

ripe - dire


----------



## Timberwolf

whet - what

dire - read


----------



## swamptoad

what - than

read - dire


----------



## Timberwolf

than - then

dire - dice


----------



## swamptoad

then - hint

dice - dime


----------



## Timberwolf

hint - pint,

dime - lime


----------



## swamptoad

pint - pita

lime - meal


----------



## Timberwolf

pita - Rita

meal - deal


----------



## swamptoad

Rita - Tara


deal - lads


----------



## Timberwolf

tara - para

lads - pads


----------



## swamptoad

para - wrap


pads - adds


----------



## nitewriter

wrap - pray

adds - soda


----------



## Adamantoise

pray - pays

soda - dose


----------



## nitewriter

pays - spam

dose - seed


----------



## Fattitude1

edam~ damn

nice~ iced


----------



## nitewriter

damn - name

iced - rice


----------



## J_Underscore

name - male

rice - rein


----------



## Adamantoise

male - leap

rein - grin


----------



## nitewriter

leap - pear

grin - ruin


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

pear ~ fear

ruin ~ rain


----------



## nitewriter

fear - real

rain - rail


----------



## Adamantoise

real - lair

rail - rile


----------



## nitewriter

lair - hail

rile - fire


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

hail ~ sail

fire ~ dire


----------



## Adamantoise

sail - soil

dire - rode


----------



## nitewriter

soil - lost

rode - dorm


----------



## Adamantoise

lost - soul

dorm - mode


----------



## nitewriter

soul - soup

mode - mold


----------



## Deacone

soup - soap

mold - fold


----------



## Adamantoise

soap - opal

fold - loft


----------



## nitewriter

opal - palm

loft - flat


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

palm ~ slap

flat ~ tall


----------



## Deacone

slap - spat

tall - late


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spat ~ tips

late ~ last


----------



## nitewriter

tips - spot

last - sail


----------



## Adamantoise

spot - pods

sail - list


----------



## nitewriter

pods - pose

list - tilt


----------



## Adamantoise

pose - lose

tilt - tile


----------



## Timberwolf

lose - hose

tile - file


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

hose ~ hope

file ~ fill


----------



## nitewriter

hope - peon

fill - foil


----------



## Timberwolf

peon - Leon

foil - fail


----------



## Adamantoise

Leon - neon

fail - life


----------



## Timberwolf

neon - nein (german for no)

life - wife


----------



## Adamantoise

nein - pine

wife - fine


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pine-epic

fine-info


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

epic ~ pine

info ~ font


----------



## Timberwolf

pine - wine

font - fort


----------



## Adamantoise

wine - wire

fort - fret


----------



## Timberwolf

wire - fire

fret - free


----------



## nitewriter

fire - fare

free - fore


----------



## BBWbonnie

fare- care

fore- bore


----------



## nitewriter

care - pace

bore - sore


----------



## BBWbonnie

pace- face

sore- rope


----------



## nitewriter

face - feat

rope - peon


----------



## Timberwolf

feat - neat

peon - none


----------



## nitewriter

neat - fate

none - done


----------



## Adamantoise

fate - peat

done - lode


----------



## nitewriter

peat - rapt

lode - clod


----------



## Sweetie

rapt - rate

clod - dole


----------



## Timberwolf

rate - late

dole - mole


----------



## Sweetie

late - tear

mole - lore


----------



## nitewriter

tear - real

lore - roll


----------



## Sweetie

real -leer

roll - role


----------



## nitewriter

leer - reek

role - oleo


----------



## Sweetie

reek - seek

oleo - loop


----------



## BBWbonnie

seek- geek 

loop- loom


----------



## Sweetie

geek - keep

loom - loop


----------



## nitewriter

keep - peer

loop - poor


----------



## littlefairywren

peer - reek

poor - roos (big bouncy critters)


----------



## nitewriter

reek - mere

roos - sort


----------



## Timberwolf

mere - mare

sort - sore


----------



## Sweetie

mare - care

sore - role


----------



## nitewriter

care - area

role - noel


----------



## Adamantoise

area - rate

noel - line


----------



## Sweetie

rate - rote

line - nine


----------



## nitewriter

rote - hero

nine - nice


----------



## Sweetie

hero - rode

nice - iced


----------



## nitewriter

rode - odor

iced - mice


----------



## Sweetie

odor - mood

mice - dice


----------



## Timberwolf

mood - food

dice - rice

@nitewriter: Iced mice... sounds weird - one can only hope these mice are made of marzipan...


----------



## Adamantoise

food - fond

rice - cite


----------



## Sweetie

fond - fund

cite - site


----------



## Timberwolf

fund - dune

site - Stig


----------



## Sweetie

dune - need

Stig -gift


----------



## Fattitude1

need~ deer

gift~ fist


----------



## Sweetie

deer - rod

fist - site


----------



## Timberwolf

Uhm, your rod lacks a letter... I'll add an "e", if you don't mind.

rode - node

site - mite


----------



## Adamantoise

node - dose

mite - tide


----------



## Timberwolf

dose - hose

tide - hide


----------



## Sweetie

hose - rose

hide - diet


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

rose ~ some

diet ~ ride


----------



## Timberwolf

some - sone

ride - side


----------



## Sweetie

sone - song

side - dice


----------



## Timberwolf

song - gong

dice - mice


----------



## Sweetie

gong - gone

mice - mite


----------



## nitewriter

gone - once

mite - rime


----------



## Sweetie

once - cane

rime - tire


----------



## Adamantoise

cane - pace

tire - true


----------



## Timberwolf

pace - face

true - rues (french for "streets")


----------



## Sweetie

face - fade

rues - rush


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

song ~ long

dice ~ nice


----------



## Sweetie

long - glen

nice - cent


----------



## nitewriter

glen - gone

cent - rent


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

gone ~ none

rent ~ tear


----------



## nitewriter

none - peon

tear - rant


----------



## Sweetie

peon - pony

rant - rang


----------



## metabliss

pony-only

rang-gang


----------



## nitewriter

only - loan

gang - sang


----------



## Sweetie

loan - roan

sang - bang


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

roan ~ moan

bang ~ fang


----------



## Sweetie

moan - moon

fang - gang


----------



## nitewriter

moon - morn

gang - gain


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

morn ~ horn

gain ~ vain


----------



## Adamantoise

horn - hone

vain - vein


----------



## Sweetie

hone - neon

vein - wine (preferably Moscato )


----------



## nitewriter

neon - once

wine - knew ....I prefer Rose`


----------



## Sweetie

once - cent

knew - newt


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

cent ~ cunt

newt ~ twin


----------



## Weirdo890

cunt - turn

twin - wins


----------



## J_Underscore

turn - rent

wins - swim


----------



## littlefairywren

rent - torn

swim - mist


----------



## Adamantoise

torn - trod

mist - smut


----------



## Sweetie

trod - dote

smut - tusk


----------



## Adamantoise

dote - code

tusk - sulk


----------



## Deacone

code - cord

sulk - bulk


----------



## Weirdo890

cord - card

bulk - buck


----------



## Adamantoise

card - raid

buck - cube


----------



## Sweetie

raid - dare

cube - buck


----------



## littlefairywren

dare - race

buck - suck


----------



## Adamantoise

race - rave

suck - cask


----------



## Sweetie

rave - rear

cask - task


----------



## Adamantoise

rear - fear

task - fast


----------



## Sweetie

fear - rave

fast - last


----------



## Deacone

rave - pear

last - spat


----------



## Sweetie

pear - sear

spat - swat


----------



## Timberwolf

sear - star

swat - swab


----------



## Adamantoise

star - mart

swab - bawl


----------



## Sweetie

mart - team

bawl - wall


----------



## Adamantoise

team - game

wall - claw


----------



## Fattitude1

game~ gear

claw~ laws


----------



## Sweetie

gear - gore

laws - lass


----------



## Fattitude1

gore~ grow

lass~ last


----------



## bigpapi4u

grow-grew
lass-loss


----------



## Timberwolf

grew - crew

loss - boss


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

crew-wren

boss-bogs


----------



## Fattitude1

wren~ when
bogs~ slob


----------



## Sweetie

when - wean
slob - lobe


----------



## Deacone

wean - wave

lobe - lube (lol)


----------



## Fattitude1

wave~ wane

lube~ bell


----------



## J_Underscore

wane - wand

bell - belt


----------



## Adamantoise

wand - fawn

belt - pelt


----------



## J_Underscore

fawn - fans

pelt - tope


----------



## Adamantoise

fans - fats

tope - poem


----------



## Timberwolf

fats - tats

poem - meow


----------



## Fattitude1

tats ~ star

meow~ omen


----------



## Timberwolf

star - rate

omen - memo


----------



## Fattitude1

rate~ rote

memo~ tome


----------



## Timberwolf

rote - rots

tome - tomb


----------



## nitewriter

rots - star

tomb - comb


----------



## Fattitude1

star~ rest

comb~ bomb


----------



## Timberwolf

rest - nest

bomb - womb


----------



## Fattitude1

nest~ tern

womb~ mown


----------



## Timberwolf

tern - tent

mown - meow


----------



## nitewriter

tent - sent

meow - omen


----------



## Timberwolf

sent - rest

omen - none


----------



## Adamantoise

rest - jest

none - lone


----------



## Timberwolf

jest - nest

lone - bone


----------



## Fattitude1

nest~ best

bone~ bond
__________________


----------



## Timberwolf

best - rest

bond - bode


----------



## Fattitude1

rest~ rats

bode~ done


----------



## Timberwolf

rats - drat

done - tone


----------



## Fattitude1

drat~ darn

tone~ tons
__________________


----------



## Timberwolf

darn - yarn

tons - sons


----------



## nitewriter

yarn - vary

sons - loss


----------



## Fattitude1

vary~ rave

loss~ slot


----------



## Fattitude1

rave~ read

slot~ spot


----------



## Timberwolf

read - bead

spot - spit


----------



## Fattitude1

bead~ bear

spit~ spin
__________________


----------



## Weirdo890

bear - bean

spin - pine


----------



## Adamantoise

bean - lane

pine - nice


----------



## Weirdo890

lane - pane

nice - lice


----------



## Timberwolf

pane - plan

lice - rice

(nice lice rice...) :blink:


----------



## Fattitude1

plan~ pain

rice~ rich


----------



## Timberwolf

pain - vain

rich - Cher


----------



## Fattitude1

vain~ vans

Cher~ hers

__________________


----------



## Sweetie

vans - snap

hers - sear


----------



## Fattitude1

snap~ pant

sear~ rear


----------



## Fattitude1

pant~ tans

rear~ ream

__________________


----------



## Sweetie

tans - sand

ream - mire


----------



## Fattitude1

sand~ dane

mire~ mare


----------



## J_Underscore

dane - mead 

mare - rear


----------



## Sweetie

mead - deem

rear - ears


----------



## Fattitude1

deem~ made

ears~ sore


----------



## Sweetie

made - mode

sore - ears


----------



## Fattitude1

mode~ dime

ears~ seat


----------



## Sweetie

dime - mite

seat - site


----------



## Fattitude1

mite~ team

site~ side


----------



## Sweetie

team - teal

side - dime


----------



## Fattitude1

teal~ lead

dime~ mine


----------



## Sweetie

lead - lean

mine - mime


----------



## Weirdo890

lean - loan

mime - meme


----------



## Timberwolf

loan - moan

meme - seme


----------



## crosseyedhamster

moan -> mean

seme -> semi


----------



## Sweetie

mean - mine

semi - mice


----------



## Fattitude1

mine~ mane

mice~ come


----------



## Sweetie

mane - sane

come - code


----------



## Fattitude1

sane~ sate

code~ core


----------



## Sweetie

Fattitude1 said:


> sane~ sate
> 
> code~ core



sate - tear

core - cove


----------



## Fattitude1

tear~ rare

cove~ oven


----------



## Weirdo890

rare - bare

oven - nova


----------



## Fattitude1

bare~ ream

nova~ vain


----------



## Weirdo890

ream - tear

vain - bain


----------



## Sweetie

tear - tire

bain - rain


----------



## Weirdo890

tire - tore 

rain - pain


----------



## Sweetie

tore - gore

pain - pine


----------



## Fattitude1

gore~ germ

pine~ pins


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Germ - term

pins - sins


----------



## Weirdo890

term - perm

sins - sips


----------



## imaginarydiva21

perm - pert

sips - pips


----------



## Sweetie

pert - rate

pips - lips


----------



## Weirdo890

rate - late

lips - laps


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Late - Lake

Laps - Taps


----------



## Weirdo890

lake - bake

taps - snap


----------



## Sweetie

bake - bare

snap - pins


----------



## imaginarydiva21

bare - care

pins - pint


----------



## Weirdo890

care - mare

pint - tips


----------



## Sweetie

mare - ears

tips - spot


----------



## Fattitude1

ears~ seam

spot~ taps


----------



## Sweetie

seam - mean

taps - stop


----------



## Weirdo890

mean - meat

stop - step


----------



## Deacone

meat - teal

step - post


----------



## J_Underscore

teal - lean

post - pose


----------



## Deacone

lean - anal PPFFTsorry

pose - soap


Anal soap.


----------



## Sweetie

anal - lane

soap - oars


----------



## Fattitude1

lane~ leaf

oars~ rose


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Leaf - fear

rose - some


----------



## Sweetie

fear - dear

some - tome


----------



## Fattitude1

dear~ drat

tome~ meat


----------



## Sweetie

drat - tart

meat - tear


----------



## Fattitude1

tart~ wart

tear~ team


----------



## Deacone

wart - fart

team - ream

Again. Couldn't help myself :>


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> wart - fart
> 
> team - ream
> 
> Again. Couldn't help myself :>



Naughty... lol 

fart - fort

ream - more


----------



## J_Underscore

fort - font

more - moar! kidding... roam


----------



## Sweetie

font - town

roam - more


----------



## Deacone

town - tone

more - rope


----------



## Sweetie

tone - neat

rope - ripe


----------



## Deacone

neat - team

ripe - pile


----------



## Sweetie

team - moat

pile - pill


----------



## Fattitude1

moat~ tame

pill~ lips:kiss2:


----------



## Fattitude1

tame ~ stem

lips~ slap


----------



## Sweetie

stem - step

slap - slay


----------



## Fattitude1

step~ tape

slay~ yams


----------



## Sweetie

tape - pear

yams - spam


----------



## Fattitude1

pear~ rear 

spam~ pass


----------



## Sweetie

rear - care

pass - spar


----------



## Fattitude1

care~ arch

spar~ maps


----------



## Sweetie

arch - care

maps - same


----------



## runningsoft

Care - Rear

Same - Meal


----------



## Sweetie

Rear - race

Meal - lead


----------



## nitewriter

race - area

lead - duel


----------



## Sweetie

area - ream

duel - dune


----------



## Fattitude1

ream~ dare

dune~ nerd


----------



## Sweetie

dare - rear

nerd - deer


----------



## Fattitude1

rear~ ears

deer~ read


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Ears - soar

Read - aged


----------



## Fattitude1

soar~ soap

aged~ dear


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Soap - peas

Dear - lead


----------



## Fattitude1

peas~ paen

lead~ ales


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Paen - page

Ales - sled


----------



## Fattitude1

page~ gaps

sled~ lens


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Gaps - gape

Lens - lend


----------



## Sweetie

gape - pear

lend - rend


----------



## Fattitude1

pear~ wear

rend~ dare


----------



## Sweetie

wear - read

dare - race


----------



## Weirdo890

read - race

race - pace


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Race - cure

Pace - cake


----------



## Sweetie

cure - cube

cake - rack


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Cube - buck

Rack - rake


----------



## Sweetie

buck - tuck

rake - read


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tuck - luck

Read - road


----------



## Weirdo890

luck - duck

road - door


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Duck - suck (sorry I am drawing a blank)

Door - roof


----------



## Fattitude1

duck~ dock

door~ road


----------



## Weirdo890

dock - deck

road - raid


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Deck - duck

Raid - airy


----------



## Weirdo890

duck - luck

airy - yarn


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Luck - lock

Yarn - barn


----------



## Fattitude1

lock~ coil (cock was too easy)

barn~ bear


----------



## Weirdo890

coil - loin

bear - bean


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Loin - lint

Bean - neat


----------



## Sweetie

lint - tint

neat - cane


----------



## Fattitude1

tint~ tine

cane~ cone


----------



## Weirdo890

tine - exit

cone - lone


----------



## Fattitude1

exit~ time

lone~ line


----------



## Fattitude1

time~ meat

line~ sine


----------



## Fattitude1

meat~ tear

sine~ sing


----------



## Fattitude1

tear~ read

sing~ sang


----------



## Adamantoise

read - road

sang - gnat


----------



## Fattitude1

road~ read

gnat~ tans


----------



## greenforrest22

read---reed

tans---teas


----------



## Adamantoise

reed - deep

teas - sear


----------



## Fattitude1

deep~ need

sear~ soar


----------



## J_Underscore

need - dean

soar - roar


----------



## Fattitude1

dean~ darn

roar~ roam


----------



## Fattitude1

darn~ read

roam~ moat


----------



## nitewriter

moat - oath


----------



## nitewriter

read - dart

moat - oath ....sorry screwed up


----------



## MsugarNspice

dart - raid

oath - path


----------



## Fattitude1

raid~ rail

path~ trap


----------



## Weirdo890

rail - tail

trap - trip


----------



## Adamantoise

tail - hilt

trip - drip


----------



## Weirdo890

hilt - till

drip - rips


----------



## Fattitude1

till~ tile

rips~ pair


----------



## Fattitude1

tile~ tilt

pair~ pare


----------



## Adamantoise

tilt - toil

pare - pore


----------



## Sweetie

toil - toll

pore - reap


----------



## Adamantoise

toll - till

reap - pave


----------



## big_lad27

till - mill

pave - page


----------



## Adamantoise

mill - limp

page - ages


----------



## LumpySmile

limp - plum

ages - stag


----------



## Deacone

plum - hump

stag - oats


----------



## nitewriter

hump - puma


----------



## LumpySmile

puma - lamp

oats - soar


----------



## nitewriter

lamp - slam

soar - road


----------



## Deacone

slam - mall

road - yoda! haha


----------



## nitewriter

mall - lamb


----------



## FreeThinker

Yoda - body


Lamb - beam


----------



## LumpySmile

body - dory

beam - mead


----------



## nitewriter

dory - odor

mead - wade


----------



## Adamantoise

odor - poor

wade - dawn


----------



## nitewriter

poor - roof

dawn - want


----------



## Adamantoise

roof - fork

want - tank


----------



## nitewriter

fork - form

tank - want


----------



## LumpySmile

form - more

want - gnaw


----------



## nitewriter

more - rose

gnaw - wing


----------



## LumpySmile

rose - sort

wing - sing


----------



## nitewriter

sort -torn

sing - skin


----------



## Adamantoise

torn - trod

skin - kind


----------



## nitewriter

trod - dirt

skin - risk


----------



## LumpySmile

dirt - drip

risk - kiss


----------



## Adamantoise

drip - prod

kiss - silk


----------



## nitewriter

prod - prom

silk - kilt


----------



## Adamantoise

prom - mope

kilt - talk


----------



## nitewriter

mope - poet

talk - teak


----------



## LumpySmile

poet - tome

teak - kite


----------



## nitewriter

tome - poem

kite - diet


----------



## Adamantoise

poem - open

diet - dime


----------



## nitewriter

open - neon

dime - emit


----------



## LumpySmile

neon - eons

emit - tine


----------



## nitewriter

eons - snow

tine - wine


----------



## Adamantoise

snow - nowt

wine - nice


----------



## nitewriter

nowt - newt

nice - rice


----------



## LumpySmile

newt - town

rice - rein


----------



## nitewriter

town - snow

rein - vein


----------



## Adamantoise

snow - song

vein - even


----------



## nitewriter

song - snug

even - nave


----------



## Adamantoise

snug - gust

nave - pave


----------



## nitewriter

gust - stun

pave - cape


----------



## Adamantoise

stun - aunt

cape - cane


----------



## nitewriter

aunt - faun

cane - face


----------



## Adamantoise

faun - faux

face - fade


----------



## nitewriter

faux - frau

fade - defy


----------



## LumpySmile

frau - fear

defy - deaf


----------



## nitewriter

fear - read

deaf - fled


----------



## LumpySmile

read - ears

fled - flew


----------



## nitewriter

ears - serf

flew - weld


----------



## LumpySmile

serf - fire

weld - lead


----------



## nitewriter

fire - fare

lead - jade


----------



## LumpySmile

fare - care

jade - fade


----------



## nitewriter

care - crew

fade - cafe


----------



## Adamantoise

crew - wren

cafe - cage


----------



## nitewriter

wren - newt 

cage - race


----------



## Adamantoise

newt - want

race - dare


----------



## nitewriter

want - what???

dare - dark


----------



## Adamantoise

what...? - hawk

dark - dirk


----------



## nitewriter

hawk - thaw

dirk - dire


----------



## Adamantoise

thaw - bath

dire - idle


----------



## nitewriter

bath - bait

idle - eric.....brain fart free association - diet


----------



## Adamantoise

bait - beta

diet - mite


----------



## nitewriter

beta - tame

mite - team


----------



## Adamantoise

tame - tome 

team - take


----------



## nitewriter

tome - atom

take - beat


----------



## Adamantoise

atom - boat

beat - beau


----------



## nitewriter

boat - atop

beau - tube


----------



## Adamantoise

atop - poet

tube - mute


----------



## nitewriter

poet - stop

mute - item


----------



## Adamantoise

stop - toms

item - mine


----------



## nitewriter

toms -snot

mine - lien


----------



## Adamantoise

snot - soot

lien - bile


----------



## nitewriter

soot - toes

bile - bell


----------



## LumpySmile

toes - spot

bell - lube


----------



## Adamantoise

spot - cops

lube - lobe


----------



## nitewriter

cops - pose

lobe - oboe


----------



## Adamantoise

pose - hope

oboe - bone


----------



## nitewriter

hope - peon

bone - once


----------



## Adamantoise

peon - done

once - cane


----------



## nitewriter

done - once

cane - pace


----------



## Adamantoise

once - nice

pace - lace


----------



## nitewriter

nice - inch

lace - acre


----------



## LumpySmile

inch - chai

acre - bare


----------



## nitewriter

chai - itch

bare - read


----------



## Adamantoise

itch - thin

read - arid


----------



## nitewriter

thin - tine

arid - drip


----------



## Adamantoise

tine - note

drip - prim


----------



## nitewriter

note - toes

prim - rime


----------



## Adamantoise

toes - oats

rime - dire


----------



## nitewriter

oats - stab

dire - rend


----------



## Adamantoise

stab - beat

rend - dent


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Tom 

beat - team

dent - eden


----------



## Adamantoise

team - item

eden - seed

Good evening (or your temporal equivalent) Charlie.


----------



## nitewriter

item - omit

seed - desk


----------



## Adamantoise

omit - atom

desk - skid


----------



## nitewriter

atom - most

skid - dish

Goodnight Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

most - soot

dish - shed


----------



## swamptoad

Soot - Toes

Shed - Dash


----------



## nitewriter

toes - nest

dash - rash


----------



## swamptoad

nest - erst

rash - hart


----------



## nitewriter

erst - stir

hart - Tsar


----------



## swamptoad

stir - sris

tsar - rase


----------



## nitewriter

sris - :kiss2:kiss:kiss2:

rase - rasp


----------



## swamptoad

kiss - .................................................................... skip

rasp - ................................................................... pass


----------



## nitewriter

skip - slip

pass - past


----------



## swamptoad

slip - pals

past -psst


----------



## nitewriter

pals - slam

psst - post


----------



## swamptoad

slam - soma 

post - tips


----------



## nitewriter

soma - mast

tips - spot


----------



## Adamantoise

mast - sham

spot - posh


----------



## swamptoad

sham - amps 

posh - show


----------



## nitewriter

amps - camp

show - wash


----------



## Adamantoise

camp - carp

wash - lash


----------



## nitewriter

carp - part 

lash - wash


----------



## swamptoad

part - fart


wash - shat


----------



## nitewriter

fart - turf

shat - seat


----------



## swamptoad

Turf - True


Seat - Tame


----------



## Snow Angel

True -sure


Tame -seam


----------



## nitewriter

sure - rest

seam - mess


----------



## swamptoad

rest - stir

mess - mesa


----------



## Adamantoise

stir - star

mesa - meal


----------



## swamptoad

star - rase



meal - lime


----------



## Snow Angel

rase -case



lime -mine


----------



## nitewriter

case - seal

mine - dime


----------



## Timberwolf

seal - meal

dime - lime


----------



## swamptoad

meal - lime


lime - meal


----------



## nitewriter

lime - emit

meal - lace


----------



## swamptoad

emit - trim


lace - cola


----------



## nitewriter

trim - tire

cola - foal


----------



## swamptoad

tire - erst



foal -flay


----------



## nitewriter

erst - star

flay - half


----------



## swamptoad

star - ruts 



half - flan


----------



## nitewriter

ruts - smut

flan - nail


----------



## swamptoad

smut -stun


nail - lien


----------



## nitewriter

stun - just

lien - vein


----------



## swamptoad

just - suit


vein - nave


----------



## nitewriter

suit - stub

nave - vase


----------



## swamptoad

stub - tuba

vase - apes


----------



## nitewriter

tuba - bath

apes -cape


----------



## swamptoad

Bath - Beta


Cape - Pice


----------



## nitewriter

beta - belt

pice - pies


----------



## swamptoad

belt - blew 


pies - seep


----------



## nitewriter

blew - blue

seep - pest


----------



## swamptoad

blue - blur 


pest - psst


----------



## nitewriter

blur -lure

psst - stop


----------



## swamptoad

lure - earl 


stop - poet


----------



## nitewriter

earl - pear

poet - tone


----------



## big_lad27

pear - peer

tone - dent


----------



## Adamantoise

peer gynt - seer

dent - dine


----------



## nitewriter

seer - rest

dine - edit


----------



## Adamantoise

rest - sets

edit - item


----------



## nitewriter

sets - toss

item -tame


----------



## Adamantoise

toss - lots

tame - lame


----------



## nitewriter

lots - loft

lame - mesa


----------



## Adamantoise

loft - flop

mesa - peas


----------



## nitewriter

flop - foal

peas - past


----------



## swamptoad

foal - fail

past - tips


----------



## nitewriter

fail - life

tips - spot


----------



## Timberwolf

life - wife

spot - spit


----------



## nitewriter

wife - wise

spit - pity


----------



## swamptoad

wise - seis


pity - pith


----------



## nitewriter

seis - kiss:kiss2:

pith - thin


----------



## swamptoad

kiss - asks


thin - mint :doh: (cookies)


----------



## nitewriter

asks - task

mint - lint


----------



## swamptoad

task - tsar


lint - lien


----------



## nitewriter

tsar - rust

lien - nail


----------



## swamptoad

rust - erst


nail - loin


----------



## nitewriter

erst - stir

loin - coin


----------



## swamptoad

stir - kirs



coin - zinc


----------



## Adamantoise

kirs - skit

zinc - zing


----------



## swamptoad

skit skim


zing - zigs


----------



## nitewriter

skim - milk

zigs - sing


----------



## swamptoad

milk - kiln


sing - gnus


----------



## nitewriter

kiln - kilt

gnus - snag


----------



## swamptoad

Kilt - Talk


Snag - Goas


----------



## nitewriter

talk - lake

goas - sang


----------



## swamptoad

lake - aloe

sang - gash


----------



## nitewriter

aloe - loan

gash - shad


----------



## swamptoad

loan -long

shad - haed


----------



## nitewriter

long - gone

haed - dame


----------



## swamptoad

gone - gane 


dame - meed


----------



## nitewriter

gane - gain

meed - deer


----------



## Adamantoise

gain - rain

deer - peer


----------



## nitewriter

rain - bran

peer - perk


----------



## swamptoad

bran - rani

perk - pure


----------



## nitewriter

rani - near

pure - ripe


----------



## swamptoad

near - ream 


ripe - pied


----------



## LumpySmile

ream - acre

pied - diem


----------



## swamptoad

acre - arcs


diem - mire


----------



## LumpySmile

mire - more


----------



## nitewriter

arcs - cram

more - ream


----------



## LumpySmile

cram - mace

ream - dear


----------



## nitewriter

mace - fame

dear - deaf


----------



## LumpySmile

fame - mare

deaf - fear


----------



## swamptoad

mare - ahem 


fear - froe


----------



## LumpySmile

ahem - helm

froe - core


----------



## swamptoad

helm - haem 



core - orca


----------



## nitewriter

haem - meal

orca - cart


----------



## Adamantoise

meal - pale

cart - tram


----------



## nitewriter

pale - opal

tram - part


----------



## LumpySmile

opal - polo

part - pare


----------



## nitewriter

polo - slop

pare - spar


----------



## Adamantoise

slop - stop

spar - pray


----------



## nitewriter

stop - past

pray - gray


----------



## Adamantoise

past - mast

gray - grey


----------



## nitewriter

mast - spam

grey - ogre


----------



## LumpySmile

spam - pass

ogre - ogle


----------



## nitewriter

pass - swap

ogle - glen


----------



## Timberwolf

swap - past

glen - lean


----------



## Adamantoise

past - path

lean - cane


----------



## nitewriter

path - pate

cane - scan


----------



## Adamantoise

pate - take

scan - cons


----------



## nitewriter

take - teal

cons - snow


----------



## Adamantoise

teal - peat

snow - wins


----------



## nitewriter

peat -team

wins - wine (hic)


----------



## LumpySmile

team - atom

wine - wean


----------



## nitewriter

atom - most

wean - neat


----------



## LumpySmile

most - tons

neat - earn


----------



## nitewriter

tons - stun

earn - sear


----------



## LumpySmile

stun - tuna

sear - cars


----------



## nitewriter

tuna - newt

cars - star


----------



## Adamantoise

newt - town

star - stir


----------



## nitewriter

town - want


----------



## Timberwolf

You forgot something, nite...

want - wand

town - gown


----------



## nitewriter

sorry about that having a senior moment

wand - down

gown - grow


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't worry... 

down - snow

grow - gore


----------



## nitewriter

snow - stow

gore - role


----------



## LumpySmile

stow - stew

role - leer


----------



## nitewriter

stew - pest

leer - real


----------



## LumpySmile

pest - pert

real - leaf


----------



## nitewriter

pert - trap

leaf - fail


----------



## LumpySmile

trap - reap

fail - life


----------



## Timberwolf

reap - leap

life - wife


----------



## nitewriter

leap - lean

wife - wine


----------



## LumpySmile

lean - axle

wine - newt


----------



## nitewriter

axle - foley

newt - Gingrich .......oops senior moment..not free association

axle - flax

newt - twin


----------



## LumpySmile

flax - fail

twin - tint


----------



## Timberwolf

fail - nail

tint - lint


----------



## nitewriter

nail - main

lint - silt


----------



## Adamantoise

main - pain

silt - lint


----------



## Angel

pain - gain

lint - tile


----------



## nitewriter

gain - rain

tile - wilt


----------



## nitewriter

gain - rain

tile - wilt


----------



## Angel

rain - arid

wilt - wild


----------



## nitewriter

arid - drip

wild - laid


----------



## Adamantoise

drip - ripe

laid - idle


----------



## nitewriter

ripe - pear

idle - ride


----------



## Angel

pear - fear

ride - wide


----------



## nitewriter

fear - ream

wide - idea


----------



## Angel

ream - meat

idea - edit


----------



## nitewriter

meat - item

edit - bite


----------



## Angel

item - exit

bite - tide


----------



## Adamantoise

exit - text

tide - time


----------



## Angel

text - next

time - lime


----------



## nitewriter

next - tune

lime - emit


----------



## LumpySmile

tune - tent

emit - mist


----------



## nitewriter

tent - cent

mist - stem


----------



## Angel

cent - neck

stem - best


----------



## nitewriter

neck - knee

best - stub


----------



## Adamantoise

knee - keel

stub - rust


----------



## nitewriter

keel - kelp

rust - stir


----------



## Angel

kelp - keep

stir - rest


----------



## nitewriter

keep - peel

rest - star


----------



## Angel

peel - feel

star - tarp


----------



## nitewriter

feel - leaf

tarp - park


----------



## Adamantoise

leaf - fade

park - carp


----------



## nitewriter

fade - defy

carp - scar


----------



## Adamantoise

defy - dyed

scar - rack


----------



## nitewriter

dyed - died

rack - orca


----------



## Angel

died - dude

orca - coal


----------



## nitewriter

dude - eddy

coal - loam


----------



## Angel

eddy -. defy

loam - moan


----------



## nitewriter

defy - deaf

moan - loan


----------



## nitewriter

defy - deaf

moan - loan


----------



## Leem

Loan - oral&#55357;&#56859;


----------



## Leem

Defy - feed

Loan - oral

Sorry about that.


----------



## nitewriter

feed - fled

oral - foal


----------



## Leem

Fled - fold

Foal - fail


----------



## nitewriter

fold - dolt

fail - leaf


----------



## Angel

dolt - colt

leaf - feel


----------



## nitewriter

colt - coal

feel - felt


----------



## Leem

Coal - loci

Felt - deft


----------



## nitewriter

loci - coin

deft - feet


----------



## Angel

coin - coil

feet - free


----------



## nitewriter

coil - toil

free - fret


----------



## Leem

Toil - lint
Fret - raft


----------



## nitewriter

lint - loin

raft - fate


----------



## Leem

Loin - oily

Fate - teal


----------



## nitewriter

oily - holy

teal - leap


----------



## Leem

Holy - ploy

Leap -page


----------



## nitewriter

ploy - lope 

page - gate


----------



## Leem

Lope - poet

Gate - gale


----------



## nitewriter

poet - pose

gale - legs


----------



## Leem

Pose - pies

Legs - slag


----------



## nitewriter

pies - step

slag - glad


----------



## Leem

Step - lest

Glad - dale


----------



## Adamantoise

lest - sole

dale - able


----------



## Leem

Sole - love

Able - bare


----------



## Adamantoise

Love - Move

Bare - Care


----------



## Leem

Move - more

Care - dear


----------



## nitewriter

more - rose

dear - made


----------



## Leem

Rose - sole
Made - daze


----------



## nitewriter

sole - lest 

daze- doze


----------



## Leem

Lest - tale

Doze - ooze


----------



## Adamantoise

tale - alto

ooze - zoom


----------



## Leem

Alto - coal

Zoom - bozo


----------



## nitewriter

coal - load

bozo - boot


----------



## Leem

Load - sola

Boot - boob&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## nitewriter

sola - soap 

boob - bomb


----------



## Leem

Soap - capo

Bomb - comb


----------



## nitewriter

capo - cope

comb - come


----------



## Leem

Cope - epic

Come - echo


----------



## nitewriter

epic - pies

echo - hope


----------



## Leem

Pies - pile 

Hope - heap


----------



## nitewriter

pile - lien 

heap - peas


----------



## Cobra Verde

lien - pile

peas - heap


----------



## nitewriter

pile - evil

heap - path


----------



## Cobra Verde

evil - pile

path - heap


----------



## nitewriter

pile - pale

heap - pear


----------



## Cobra Verde

pale - pile

pear - heap


----------



## Leem

Pale - lamp

Pear - leap


----------



## Cobra Verde

lamp - pale

leap - pear


----------



## Cobra Verde

pale - pile

pear - heap


----------



## Leem

Why are you deliberately being a jackass and ruining something that people enjoy doing?


----------



## Cobra Verde

...I'm changing a letter. 


pale - pile

pear - heap


----------



## Leem

No you are deliberately rewinding the words. Why do you feel the need to fuck with other people's fun? 

New words 
Fuck - 
Face -


----------



## Cobra Verde

pale - pile

pear - heap


----------



## Adamantoise

pile - pine

heap - leap


----------



## nitewriter

pine - pint

leap - pelt


----------



## Angel

pint - tiny

pelt - felt


----------



## nitewriter

tiny - unit

felt - life


----------



## Adamantoise

unit - unto

life - lied


----------



## nitewriter

unto - tone

lied - dial


----------



## Adamantoise

tone - tole

dial - lair


----------



## nitewriter

tole - lost

lair - alit


----------



## Timberwolf

lost - post

alit - lite


----------



## Angel

post - step

lite. - exit


----------



## nitewriter

step - stem

exit - item


----------



## Adamantoise

stem - seam

item - mile


----------



## nitewriter

seam - mare

mile - lien


----------



## Adamantoise

mare - harm

lien - pine


----------



## nitewriter

harm - army

pine - pint


----------



## Adamantoise

army - narm 

pint - mint


----------



## nitewriter

narm - warm

mint - into


----------



## Adamantoise

warm - worm

into - coin


----------



## nitewriter

worm - word

coin - nice


----------



## Adamantoise

word - rode

nice - rice


----------



## nitewriter

rode - odor

rice - tire


----------



## Angel

odor - road

tire - time


----------



## nitewriter

road - drop

time - mist


----------



## Adamantoise

drop - port

mist - trim


----------



## nitewriter

port - post

trim - rime


----------



## Angel

post - past

rime - mine


----------



## nitewriter

past - star

mine - mint


----------



## Adamantoise

star - mart

mint - into


----------



## nitewriter

mart - tarp

into - hint


----------



## LumpySmile

tarp - spar

hint - tint


----------



## nitewriter

spar - pair

tint - mitt


----------



## LumpySmile

pair - reap

mitt - twit


----------



## nitewriter

reap - pate

twit - with


----------



## LumpySmile

pate - tamp

with - thaw


----------



## nitewriter

tamp - atom

thaw - wait


----------



## Adamantoise

atom - toad

wait - wart


----------



## nitewriter

toad - goad 

wart - warn


----------



## LumpySmile

goad - dogs

warn - awry


----------



## nitewriter

dogs - dose

awry - year


----------



## LumpySmile

dose - seed

year - yeah


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Dip - Pit 

Seed - Deed


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Sad - Dad 

Eat - Meat


----------



## nitewriter

dead - deaf

meat - math


----------



## LumpySmile

deaf - feed

math - path


----------



## Adamantoise

Feed - Feel

Path - than


----------



## nitewriter

feel - felt

than - tank


----------



## Angel

felt - melt

tank - knit


----------



## nitewriter

melt - tell

knit - pint


----------



## AmyJo1976

tell - well

pint - spin


----------



## nitewriter

well - welt

spin - skip


----------



## AmyJo1976

welt - pelt

skip - kiss


----------



## LumpySmile

pelt - left

kiss - skin


----------



## nitewriter

left - fuel

skin - disk


----------



## AmyJo1976

fuel - mule

disk - silk


----------



## nitewriter

mule - lame

silk - kiss


----------



## AmyJo1976

lame - real

kiss - sick


----------



## nitewriter

real - leap

sick - cask


----------



## AmyJo1976

leap - pear

cask - cats


----------



## nitewriter

pear - rate

cats - tsar


----------



## LumpySmile

rate - abet

tsar - sear


----------



## Angel

abet - bite

sear - rest


----------



## nitewriter

bite - item

rest - stir


----------



## AmyJo1976

item - team

stir - tits


----------



## nitewriter

team - came

tits - stat


----------



## AmyJo1976

came - lame

stat - stab


----------



## Adamantoise

lame - palm

stab - bash


----------



## nitewriter

palm - calm

bash - base


----------



## AmyJo1976

calm - slam

base - beak


----------



## nitewriter

slam - mall

beak - wake


----------



## AmyJo1976

mall - lamb

wake - rake


----------



## nitewriter

lamb - beam ...me up Scotty

rake - kale


----------



## AmyJo1976

beam - bake

kale - cake


----------



## nitewriter

bake - able

cake - race


----------



## AmyJo1976

able - babe

race - aces


----------



## nitewriter

babe - bale

aces - seat


----------



## AmyJo1976

bale - beat

seat - meat


----------



## Angel

beat - mate

meat - male


----------



## nitewriter

mate - atom

male - lamb


----------



## LumpySmile

atom - mote

lamb - bawl


----------



## nitewriter

mote - mute

bawl - bald


----------



## AmyJo1976

mute - mutt

bald - ball


----------



## nitewriter

mutt - tutu 

ball - wall


----------



## LumpySmile

tutu - tout

wall - awls


----------



## AmyJo1976

tout - toot

awls - owls


----------



## nitewriter

toot - soot

owls - slop


----------



## AmyJo1976

soot - stop

slop - pool


----------



## nitewriter

stop - cost

pool - opal


----------



## AmyJo1976

cost - taco

opal - Halo


----------



## nitewriter

taco - tact

halo - aloe


----------



## AmyJo1976

tact - cats

aloe - loaf


----------



## nitewriter

cats - past

loaf - foam


----------



## AmyJo1976

past - tapp

foam - moan


----------



## nitewriter

tapp - part

moan - mane


----------



## AmyJo1976

part - tart

mane - Dame


----------



## nitewriter

tart - tare

Dame - fade


----------



## AmyJo1976

tare - pear

fade - daze


----------



## LumpySmile

pear - read

daze - maze


----------



## nitewriter

read - area

maze - adze


----------



## AmyJo1976

area - rale

adze - haze


----------



## nitewriter

rale - lira 

haze - zeal


----------



## LumpySmile

lira - sail

zeal - sale


----------



## nitewriter

sail - dial

sale - deal


----------



## LumpySmile

dial - liar

deal - leap


----------



## nitewriter

liar - bail

leap - page


----------



## Angel

bail - wail

page - game


----------



## nitewriter

wail - wilt

game - ream


----------



## Angel

wilt - twin

ream - care


----------



## nitewriter

twin - wind

care - scar


----------



## AmyJo1976

wind - wild

scar - arse


----------



## nitewriter

wild - laid

arse - seat


----------



## AmyJo1976

laid - paid

seat - seal


----------



## nitewriter

paid - dial

seal - case


----------



## AmyJo1976

dial - fail

case - same


----------



## nitewriter

fail - flay

same - amen


----------



## Angel

flay - play

amen - near


----------



## nitewriter

play - clap

near - real


----------



## AmyJo1976

clap - slap

real - leak


----------



## nitewriter

slap - palm

leak - keel


----------



## AmyJo1976

palm - lame

keel - reel


----------



## nitewriter

lame - melt

reel - here


----------



## AmyJo1976

melt - belt

here - beer


----------



## nitewriter

belt - able

beer - verb


----------



## AmyJo1976

able - vale

verb - perv


----------



## nitewriter

vale - leap

perv - pear


----------



## AmyJo1976

leap - apes

pear - rear


----------



## nitewriter

apes - apex

rear - rate


----------



## AmyJo1976

apex - gape

rate - date


----------



## nitewriter

gape - rage

date - 1/1/17 - fade


----------



## AmyJo1976

rage - garb

fade - paid


----------



## nitewriter

garb - bran 

paid - dial


----------



## AmyJo1976

bran - rant

dial - dale


----------



## nitewriter

rant - warn

dale - _lean_


----------



## AmyJo1976

warn - warm

lean - mean


----------



## nitewriter

warm - draw

mean - sane


----------



## Angel

draw - drew

sane - sand


----------



## nitewriter

drew - rode

sand -wand


----------



## AmyJo1976

rode - door

wand - dank


----------



## nitewriter

door - prod 

dank - dark .....it was a dark dank and stormy night


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> dank - dark .....it was a dark dank and stormy night


 lol! nice one 

prod - dork

dark - rank


----------



## nitewriter

Why Thank you Miss! 

dork - cord

rank - rain


----------



## AmyJo1976

cord - rock

rain - nail


----------



## nitewriter

rock - okra 

nail -loan


----------



## Adamantoise

okra - mako

loan - load


----------



## nitewriter

mako - moan

load - dual


----------



## AmyJo1976

moan - foam

dual - laid


----------



## nitewriter

foam - fame

laid - alit


----------



## AmyJo1976

fame - came

alit - lite


----------



## nitewriter

came - meat

lite - file


----------



## Angel

meat - atom

file - lime


----------



## nitewriter

atom - omit

lime - emit


----------



## AmyJo1976

omit - tomb

emit - team


----------



## nitewriter

tomb  - moat...have fun storming the castle!

team - seat


----------



## AmyJo1976

moat - boat 

seat - beat


----------



## nitewriter

boat - bait 

beat - tear:goodbye:


----------



## AmyJo1976

bait - tail

tear - rear


----------



## nitewriter

tail - lair

rear - bare :blush:


----------



## Angel

lair - laid :happy:

bare :blush: - care :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

laid - idle

care - bear


----------



## AmyJo1976

idle - deal

bear - ears


----------



## nitewriter

deal - leap

ears - pear


----------



## AmyJo1976

leap - pile

Pear - peer


----------



## nitewriter

pile - lien

peer - tree


----------



## AmyJo1976

lien - lane

tree - tear


----------



## nitewriter

lane - flan 

tear - read


----------



## AmyJo1976

flan - fail

read - deer


----------



## nitewriter

fail - flay

deer - ride


----------



## Angel

flay - play

ride - drip


----------



## nitewriter

play - leap

drip - grid


----------



## AmyJo1976

leap - lean

grid - drug


----------



## nitewriter

lean - glen 

drug - grad


----------



## swamptoad

glen - lens 

grad - dreg


----------



## nitewriter

lens - slag 

dreg - herd


----------



## AmyJo1976

slag - legs

herd - shed


----------



## nitewriter

legs - eggs

shed - dish


----------



## swamptoad

eggs - gags

dish - hisn (archaic of "his")


----------



## nitewriter

gags - saga

hisn - snip


----------



## swamptoad

saga - baas


snip - pion


----------



## nitewriter

baas - bias 

pion - lion


----------



## AmyJo1976

bias - bras

lion - loon


----------



## Angel

bras - bass

loon - only


----------



## nitewriter

bass - base

only - holy


----------



## Adamantoise

base - easy

holy - cloy


----------



## nitewriter

easy - peas 

cloy - colt


----------



## Angel

peas - plea

colt - cold


----------



## nitewriter

plea -_lean_

cold - fold


----------



## LumpySmile

_lean _(I get it, ha ha) - deal

fold - foal


----------



## nitewriter

deal - clad

foal - aloe


----------



## LumpySmile

clad - lace 

aloe - lope


----------



## AmyJo1976

lace - race

lope - dope


----------



## nitewriter

race - core

dope - peon


----------



## AmyJo1976

core - more

peon - pane


----------



## nitewriter

more - oreo :eat2:

pane - plan


----------



## LumpySmile

oreo - moor

plan - lamp


----------



## nitewriter

moor - root

lamp - malt


----------



## AmyJo1976

root - toon

malt - meal :eat2:


----------



## LumpySmile

root - tort

malt - tram


----------



## nitewriter

tort - fort

tram - wart


----------



## AmyJo1976

fort - trot

wart - trap


----------



## LumpySmile

trot - toot

trap - rant


----------



## AmyJo1976

toot - hoot

rant - rats


----------



## LumpySmile

hoot - shot

rats - stir


----------



## AmyJo1976

shot - shop

stir - trip


----------



## nitewriter

shop - pose

trip - ripe


----------



## AmyJo1976

pose - pole

ripe - rile


----------



## nitewriter

pole - expo 

rile - life


----------



## LumpySmile

expo - apex

life - fire


----------



## AmyJo1976

apex - peas

fire - fear


----------



## nitewriter

peas - spam

fear - reef


----------



## Angel

spam - wasp

reef - peer


----------



## nitewriter

wasp - past

peer - pier


----------



## AmyJo1976

past - last

pier - pies


----------



## nitewriter

last - list

pies:eat1: - step


----------



## LumpySmile

list - isn't

pies - past


----------



## AmyJo1976

isn't - nips :eat2:

past - fast


----------



## nitewriter

nips - pint

fast - task


----------



## AmyJo1976

pint - pink

task - tisk


----------



## nitewriter

pink - wink

tisk - risk


----------



## AmyJo1976

wink - kink

risk - kiss :kiss2:


----------



## nitewriter

kink - king

kiss :kiss2: - skip


----------



## AmyJo1976

king - knip

skip - pics


----------



## nitewriter

knip - pine

pics - chip


----------



## Angel

pine - vine

chip - whip


----------



## AmyJo1976

vine - wine :eat2:

whip - phew


----------



## nitewriter

wine :eat2: - twin

phew - hewn


----------



## AmyJo1976

twin - wind

hewn - news


----------



## nitewriter

wind - down

news - snow


----------



## AmyJo1976

down - town

snow - slow


----------



## nitewriter

town - stow

slow - stop


----------



## AmyJo1976

stow - swat

stop - step


----------



## nitewriter

swat - wash

step - pelt


----------



## AmyJo1976

wash - shag

pelt - melt


----------



## nitewriter

shag - gush

melt - time


----------



## Angel

gush - tush 

time - bite


----------



## nitewriter

tush - rush

bite - item


----------



## AmyJo1976

rush - bush

item - meat


----------



## nitewriter

bush - shut

meat - tear


----------



## AmyJo1976

shut - shat

tear - pear


----------



## nitewriter

shat - cash

pear - ware


----------



## AmyJo1976

cash - hash

ware - care:wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

hash - wash

care :wubu: - cart


----------



## AmyJo1976

wash - bash

cart - tart


----------



## nitewriter

bash - sham 

tart - star


----------



## AmyJo1976

sham - spam

star - rest


----------



## Adamantoise

spam - raps

rest - cert


----------



## nitewriter

raps - trap

cert - rote


----------



## AmyJo1976

trap - frap

rote - dote


----------



## nitewriter

frap - afar 

dote - date


----------



## AmyJo1976

afar - farm

date - mate


----------



## nitewriter

farm - army

mate - mast


----------



## AmyJo1976

army - mark

mast - last


----------



## nitewriter

mark - warm

last - :smitten: lust :smitten:


----------



## LumpySmile

warm - draw 

lust - slur


----------



## nitewriter

draw - wrap

slur - rule


----------



## AmyJo1976

wrap - whap

rule - leer


----------



## nitewriter

whap - path

leer - tree


----------



## AmyJo1976

path - bath

tree - meet


----------



## nitewriter

bath - than

meet - feet.....odor eaters ? aisle 3


----------



## AmyJo1976

than - hand

feet (stinky) - beef


----------



## nitewriter

hand - dang 

beef - feed


----------



## Angel

dang - sang

feed - free


----------



## AmyJo1976

sang - bang

free - reep


----------



## nitewriter

bang - gnaw 

reep - pare


----------



## AmyJo1976

gnaw - wann

pare - care:happy:


----------



## LumpySmile

wann - wean

care - real


----------



## AmyJo1976

wean - mean

real - ales


----------



## nitewriter

mean  - beam

ales - kale :yuck:


----------



## AmyJo1976

beam - mace

kale - hale


----------



## Adamantoise

mace - mare

hale - have


----------



## nitewriter

mare - ramp

have - aver


----------



## Adamantoise

ramp - harp

aver - vape


----------



## nitewriter

harp - spar

vape - apex


----------



## LumpySmile

apex - pear


----------



## nitewriter

spar - spat

pear - perm


----------



## LumpySmile

spat - puts

perm - rope


----------



## nitewriter

puts - stop

rope - peon


----------



## LumpySmile

stop - pest

peon - pens


----------



## Angel

pest - rest

pens - naps


----------



## nitewriter

rest - stir

naps - snip


----------



## AmyJo1976

stir - list

snip - Oh snap!


----------



## LumpySmile

list - last

snap - pins


----------



## nitewriter

last - slab

pins - puns


----------



## AmyJo1976

slab - flab

puns - buns


----------



## nitewriter

flab - bale

buns  - bust


----------



## AmyJo1976

bale - tale

bust - lust


----------



## nitewriter

tale -tail

lust :smitten: - slum


----------



## Angel

tail - talk

slum - slut ​


----------



## nitewriter

talk - talc

slut - glut


----------



## LumpySmile

talc - lack

glut - glue


----------



## nitewriter

lack - walk

glue - duel


----------



## LumpySmile

walk - laws

duel - fuel


----------



## AmyJo1976

laws - paws

fuel - muel


----------



## LumpySmile

paws - swam

muel - mile


----------



## nitewriter

swam - mast

mile - lied


----------



## LumpySmile

mast - stem

lied - tied


----------



## nitewriter

stem - mess

tied - tire


----------



## LumpySmile

mess - same

tire - rote


----------



## AmyJo1976

same - name

rote - toes


----------



## nitewriter

name - meal

toes - step


----------



## AmyJo1976

meal - seal

step - stop


----------



## nitewriter

seal - laws

stop - pose


----------



## AmyJo1976

laws - paws

pose - soap


----------



## LumpySmile

paws - spew

soap - peas


----------



## nitewriter

spew - wasp

peas - east


----------



## LumpySmile

wasp - Spam

east - beat


----------



## AmyJo1976

Spam - mask

beat - neat


----------



## nitewriter

mask - make

neat - hate


----------



## AmyJo1976

make - cake 

hate - mate


----------



## nitewriter

cake  -acre

mate - math


----------



## Angel

stem - must

tied - time


----------



## AmyJo1976

must - lust

time - meet


----------



## Angel

Whoops! I missed the top half of this page. Sorry!




nitewriter said:


> cake  -acre
> 
> mate - math



acre - read

math - that



AmyJo1976 said:


> must - lust
> 
> time - meet



lust - rust

meet - tree


Next person take your pick?


----------



## nitewriter

rust - stir 

tree - trek


----------



## AmyJo1976

stir - rest

trek - reek


----------



## nitewriter

rest - star

reek  - reed


----------



## AmyJo1976

star - past

reed - weed


----------



## Adamantoise

past - spit

weed - weld


----------



## AmyJo1976

spit - step

weld - held


----------



## nitewriter

step - site

held - help


----------



## Angel

site - tide

help - plea


----------



## nitewriter

tide - iced

plea - pelt


----------



## AmyJo1976

iced - nice

pelt - melt


----------



## LumpySmile

nice - mice

melt - felt


----------



## nitewriter

mice - lice 

felt - feet


----------



## LumpySmile

lice - lick

feet - feel


----------



## AmyJo1976

lick - I won't put it sick

feel - heel


----------



## LumpySmile

Chicken!  

sick - kiss :kiss2: 

heel - heal


----------



## AmyJo1976

lol! I am 

kiss - miss

heal - pale


----------



## nitewriter

miss - mist

pale -male ...tanning butter? Aisle7!


----------



## Angel

mist - trim

male - came


----------



## nitewriter

trim - trip

came - camp


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> pale -male ...tanning butter? Aisle7!


lol! very witty!

trip - rips

camp - palm


----------



## LumpySmile

rips - pies :eat2:

palm - malt :eat2: again!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Thank you Milady :bow:

pies - skip

malt - palm


----------



## AmyJo1976

skip - pick

palm - calm


----------



## nitewriter

pick - epic 

calm - alms


----------



## AmyJo1976

epic - dice

alms - balm


----------



## nitewriter

dice - diet 

balm - able


----------



## AmyJo1976

diet  - time

able - late


----------



## LumpySmile

time - mete

late - tail


----------



## nitewriter

mete - fete 

tail - halt


----------



## AmyJo1976

fete - feel

halt - tale


----------



## LumpySmile

feel - life

tale - left


----------



## AmyJo1976

life - fill

left - heft


----------



## nitewriter

fill - flit 

heft - chef


----------



## AmyJo1976

flit - flip

chef - chew


----------



## Angel

flip - flop

chew - when


----------



## nitewriter

flop - plot

when - went


----------



## AmyJo1976

plot - slot

went - bent


----------



## nitewriter

slot - loss

bent - bunt


----------



## AmyJo1976

loss - Boss!

bunt - buns


----------



## LumpySmile

boss - sods

buns - bums


----------



## AmyJo1976

sods - dogs

bums - nums :eat2: (I know it's barely a word, but should be! )


----------



## nitewriter

dogs - goad

nums - smut


----------



## AmyJo1976

goad - load

smut - mute


----------



## nitewriter

load - dual

mute - tome


----------



## AmyJo1976

dual - loud

tome - more


----------



## LumpySmile

loud - laud

more - mote


----------



## nitewriter

laud - dial

mote - item


----------



## AmyJo1976

dial - mail

item - ties


----------



## nitewriter

mail - lamb

ties - this


----------



## AmyJo1976

lamb - slam

this - tisk


----------



## nitewriter

slam - lame

tisk - risk


----------



## AmyJo1976

lame - tame

risk - sink


----------



## nitewriter

tame - amen

sink - inky


----------



## AmyJo1976

amen - meat

inky - yank


----------



## nitewriter

meat - fate

yank - many


----------



## AmyJo1976

fate - late

many - mana


----------



## nitewriter

late - sale

mana - anal


----------



## AmyJo1976

sale - gale

anal  - gana


----------



## nitewriter

gale - lead

gana - tang


----------



## AmyJo1976

lead - head

tang - bang


----------



## nitewriter

head - deal

bang - gnaw


----------



## AmyJo1976

deal - veal

gnaw - pawg


----------



## nitewriter

veal - wave :bow:

pawg - gape


----------



## AmyJo1976

wave :bow: - save

gape - tape


----------



## nitewriter

save - seat

tape - path


----------



## AmyJo1976

seat - taps

path - math


----------



## nitewriter

taps - spit

math - myth


----------



## AmyJo1976

spit - slit

myth - them


----------



## nitewriter

slit - skit 

them - emit


----------



## AmyJo1976

skit - smit

emit - ties


----------



## nitewriter

smit - pits 

ties - step


----------



## AmyJo1976

pits - bits

step - peas


----------



## nitewriter

bits - fist

peas - east


----------



## LumpySmile

fist - tiff (not usually in that order, but who knows?)

east - west


----------



## AmyJo1976

tiff - fits

west - nest


----------



## nitewriter

fits - fast

nest - stun


----------



## AmyJo1976

fast - fate

stun - spun


----------



## nitewriter

fate - waft 

spun - snub


----------



## AmyJo1976

waft - fats

snub - tubs


----------



## nitewriter

fats - stab

tubs - bets


----------



## AmyJo1976

stab - gabs

bets - bees


----------



## nitewriter

gabs - base

bees - best


----------



## AmyJo1976

base - babe

best - test


----------



## nitewriter

babe - beat

test - stem


----------



## AmyJo1976

beat - meat

stem - mast


----------



## Angel

meat - tape

mast - mash


----------



## nitewriter

tape - path

mash - shim


----------



## AmyJo1976

path - that

shim - swim


----------



## nitewriter

that - bath

swim - wimp


----------



## AmyJo1976

bath - bate

wimp - pimp


----------



## nitewriter

bate - bean

pimp - pima


----------



## AmyJo1976

bean - near

pima - maim


----------



## nitewriter

near - rune 

maim - mail


----------



## AmyJo1976

rune - tune

mail - bail


----------



## nitewriter

tune - tuna

bail - bile


----------



## AmyJo1976

tuna - runt

bile - pile


----------



## nitewriter

runt - ruin

pile - pale


----------



## AmyJo1976

ruin - rind

pale - pelt


----------



## nitewriter

rind - find

pelt - tell


----------



## AmyJo1976

find - kind

tell - sell


----------



## nitewriter

kind - akin 

sell - lest


----------



## AmyJo1976

akin - inks

lest - best


----------



## Maddog

inks - nips

best - test


----------



## AmyJo1976

nips - pens

test - rest


----------



## nitewriter

pens - spin

rest - tsar


----------



## Angel

spin - pink

tsar - tart


----------



## Maddog

pink - kink

tart - star


----------



## nitewriter

kink - inky 

star - tray


----------



## Angel

inky - yank

tray - yard


----------



## Maddog

yank - rank

yard - dart


----------



## nitewriter

rank - dark

dart - dear


----------



## AmyJo1976

dark - dork

dear - tear


----------



## nitewriter

dork - cork

tear - real


----------



## AmyJo1976

cork - corn

real - rail


----------



## Angel

corn - once

rail - girl​


----------



## AmyJo1976

once - coin

girl - rile


----------



## nitewriter

coin - lion

rile - isle


----------



## AmyJo1976

lion - loon

isle - slip


----------



## Angel

loon - only

slip - laps :eat2: (the smilie needs kitty ears)


----------



## nitewriter

only - loan

laps - plan


----------



## AmyJo1976

load - moan

plan - slap


----------



## nitewriter

moan - ammo

slap - past


----------



## AmyJo1976

ammo - moat

past - cast


----------



## nitewriter

moat - goat 

cast - case


----------



## AmyJo1976

goat - oats

case - sack


----------



## Angel

oats - soak

sack - back


----------



## nitewriter

soak - soda

back - bark


----------



## AmyJo1976

soda - Yoda

bark - dark


----------



## nitewriter

Yoda...the force with you be. - days

dark - raid


----------



## AmyJo1976

days - pays

raid - dare


----------



## nitewriter

pays - spat

dare - redo


----------



## LumpySmile

spat - span

redo - door


----------



## nitewriter

span - pant

door - drop


----------



## LumpySmile

pant - rapt

drop - rope


----------



## AmyJo1976

rapt - past

rope - Pope


----------



## nitewriter

past - stab

Pope...bless you my children! - peon


----------



## AmyJo1976

stab - bait

peon - none


----------



## nitewriter

bait - tail

none - hone


----------



## AmyJo1976

tail - late

hone - bone


----------



## nitewriter

late - hate  I'm late. I'm late for a very important date!

bone - robe


----------



## AmyJo1976

hate - bate

robe - role


----------



## nitewriter

bate - bait

role - rope


----------



## AmyJo1976

bait - wait

rope - dope


----------



## nitewriter

wait - twit

dope - sped


----------



## AmyJo1976

twit - twig

sped - dips


----------



## Angel

twig - grit

dips - spin


----------



## nitewriter

grit - trip

spin - pint


----------



## AmyJo1976

trip - trim

pint - nite


----------



## nitewriter

trim - rite

nite - item


----------



## LumpySmile

rite - edit

item - mate


----------



## nitewriter

edit - tire

mate - tape


----------



## LumpySmile

tire - dirt

tape - feat


----------



## nitewriter

dirt - diet 

feat - café


----------



## AmyJo1976

diet - lite

café - safe


----------



## LumpySmile

diet  - dine :eat1:

cafe :wubu: - chef :bow:


----------



## LumpySmile

lite - lime

safe - seal


----------



## nitewriter

lime - emit

seal - meal


----------



## LumpySmile

emit - melt

meal - tame


----------



## nitewriter

melt - time

tame - amen


----------



## AmyJo1976

time - tile

amen - omen


----------



## LumpySmile

tile - lent

omen - dome


----------



## nitewriter

lent - cent

dome - meow


----------



## LumpySmile

cent - cute

meow - whom


----------



## nitewriter

cute - cure

whom - home


----------



## AmyJo1976

cure - pure

home - Rome


----------



## nitewriter

pure - puke 

ET Rome home!

Rome - sore


----------



## AmyJo1976

puke - pube

sore - more


----------



## nitewriter

pube - pubs 

more - roam


----------



## Angel

pubs - burp (excuse me!)

roam - road


----------



## nitewriter

burp - pure

road - toad


----------



## LumpySmile

pure - rump

toad - daft


----------



## nitewriter

rump - dump

daft - raft


----------



## AmyJo1976

dump - pump

raft - rats


----------



## nitewriter

pump - plum

rats - scat


----------



## LumpySmile

plum - limp

scat - tack


----------



## AmyJo1976

limp pimp

tack - tact


----------



## nitewriter

pimp - imps 

tact - watt


----------



## Angel

​imps - slim :smitten:

watt - thaw


----------



## LumpySmile

slim - silk

thaw - phat :smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

silk - lisp

phat :smitten:- chap


----------



## Angel

lisp - skip

chap - chip (a single chip is one that only exists because it must have fallen on the floor when I was polishing off an entire bag the previous night!)


----------



## nitewriter

skip - skin

chip - itch


----------



## Angel

skin - kind

itch - this


----------



## nitewriter

kind - ding

this - shin


----------



## Angel

ding - dong

shin - hind


----------



## nitewriter

dong - song 

hind - hint


----------



## LumpySmile

song - onus

hint - nigh


----------



## nitewriter

onus - noun

nigh - hang


----------



## Angel

noun - unto

hang - shag


----------



## nitewriter

unto - town

shag - gasp


----------



## Angel

town - down

gasp - sags


----------



## nitewriter

down - owns 

sags - mass


----------



## Angel

owns - slow

mass - same


----------



## nitewriter

slow - wolf

same - amen


----------



## Angel

wolf - loaf

amen - meal


----------



## nitewriter

loaf - loam 

meal - leaf


----------



## Angel

loam - amor

leaf - self


----------



## nitewriter

amor - road

self - serf


----------



## Angel

road - load

serf - surf (What's up, dudes? - you have to say it like Spicoli!)


----------



## nitewriter

load - foal

surf - fury ....Mr. Spicoli detention!


----------



## Angel

foal - opal

fury - turf


----------



## nitewriter

opal - palm

turf - rust


----------



## LumpySmile

palm - maul

rust - spur


----------



## Angel

maul - haul

spur - rump


----------



## nitewriter

haul - hale

rump - drum


----------



## Angel

hale - leak

drum - murk


----------



## nitewriter

leak- keel

murk - rump


----------



## Angel

keel - peek

rump - plum


----------



## nitewriter

peek - seek

plum - lump


----------



## AmyJo1976

seek - keep

lump - limp


----------



## LumpySmile

keep - pees
limp - milk


----------



## nitewriter

pees - spew 

milk - lime


----------



## AmyJo1976

spew - webs

lime - time


----------



## nitewriter

webs - best

time - meat


----------



## AmyJo1976

best - rest

meat - seat


----------



## nitewriter

rest - star

seat - tear


----------



## AmyJo1976

star - tart

tear - bear


----------



## nitewriter

tart - tarp

bear - rate


----------



## LumpySmile

tarp - peat

rate - ears


----------



## AmyJo1976

peat - peas

ears - rear


----------



## nitewriter

peas - spam

rear - area


----------



## AmyJo1976

spam - scam

area - care


----------



## nitewriter

scam - mask

care - real


----------



## LumpySmile

mask - gams 

real - bare


----------



## nitewriter

gams - mast

bare - berm


----------



## Angel

mast - vast

berm - germ


----------



## nitewriter

vast - task

germ - rage


----------



## Angel

task - bask

rage - ague


----------



## nitewriter

bask - cask 

ague - glue


----------



## swamptoad

cask - sake 


glue - ugly


----------



## nitewriter

sake - weak

ugly - glum


----------



## AmyJo1976

weak - peak

glum - plum


----------



## nitewriter

peak - cape

plum - dump


----------



## AmyJo1976

cape - vape

dump - Gump


----------



## nitewriter

vape - apex

Gump - smug


----------



## AmyJo1976

apex - pear

smug - must


----------



## nitewriter

pear - tape

must - oust


----------



## AmyJo1976

tape - pale

oust - lust


----------



## nitewriter

pale - plan

lust - stub


----------



## AmyJo1976

plan - lamp

stub - butt


----------



## nitewriter

lamp - damp

butt - tube


----------



## AmyJo1976

damp - maid

tube - lube


----------



## nitewriter

maid - dial

lube - bell


----------



## AmyJo1976

dial - sail

bell - sell


----------



## nitewriter

sail - salt

sell - lest


----------



## AmyJo1976

salt - malt

lest - test


----------



## nitewriter

malt - tame

test - step


----------



## AmyJo1976

tame - game

step - stop


----------



## nitewriter

game - mean 

stop - posh


----------



## AmyJo1976

mean  - meat

posh - push


----------



## nitewriter

meat - atom

push - shop


----------



## AmyJo1976

atom - tomb

shop - slop


----------



## nitewriter

tomb - boat

slop - soap


----------



## AmyJo1976

boat - goat

soap - pose


----------



## nitewriter

goat - toad

pose - spot


----------



## AmyJo1976

toad - load

spot - poet


----------



## nitewriter

load - dual

poet - port


----------



## AmyJo1976

dual - deal
port - pork


----------



## nitewriter

deal - dear

pork - cork


----------



## AmyJo1976

dear - near

cork - fork


----------



## nitewriter

near - wane

fork - okra


----------



## AmyJo1976

wane - name

okra - rake


----------



## nitewriter

name - mate

rake - year


----------



## AmyJo1976

mate - date

year - ears


----------



## nitewriter

date - aped 

ears - fare


----------



## Adamantoise

aped - aced

fare - bare


----------



## nitewriter

aced - face

bare - area


----------



## AmyJo1976

face - lace

area - race


----------



## nitewriter

lace - clan

race - cart


----------



## AmyJo1976

clan - nail

cart - rats


----------



## nitewriter

nail - dial

rats  - stir


----------



## Munchausen

dial - liar

stir - tips


----------



## nitewriter

liar - fair

tips - spin


----------



## AmyJo1976

fair - hair

spin - pink


----------



## nitewriter

hair - harp

pink - pain


----------



## AmyJo1976

harp - hard

pain - vain


----------



## nitewriter

hard - dark

vain - vein


----------



## AmyJo1976

dark - dank

vein - nine


----------



## nitewriter

dank - rank

nine - neon


----------



## AmyJo1976

rank - bank

neon - Noel


----------



## nitewriter

bank - bunk

Noel - _lean_


----------



## AmyJo1976

bunk - junk

lean - leak


----------



## nitewriter

junk - June 

leak - keel


----------



## Angel

June - nude

keel - knee


----------



## nitewriter

nude  - done

knee - need


----------



## swamptoad

need - sene


----------



## nitewriter

done - dine :eat1:

sene - sent


----------



## AmyJo1976

dine :eat1: - dent

sent - bent


----------



## nitewriter

dent - tied 

bent - bean


----------



## AmyJo1976

tied - lied

bean - mean


----------



## nitewriter

lied - diet    

mean - wean


----------



## swamptoad

diet - date

wean - awns


----------



## nitewriter

date - head

awns - pawn


----------



## AmyJo1976

head - dead

pawn - lawn


----------



## nitewriter

dead - read

lawn - want


----------



## AmyJo1976

read - deer

want - tank


----------



## nitewriter

deer - ride

tank - sank


----------



## AmyJo1976

ride - side

sank - bank


----------



## nitewriter

side - dais 

bank - bean


----------



## AmyJo1976

dais - soda

bean - neat


----------



## nitewriter

soda - days

neat - tone


----------



## AmyJo1976

days - dash

tone - note


----------



## nitewriter

dash - rash

note - tore


----------



## AmyJo1976

rash - mash

tore - lore


----------



## nitewriter

mash - harm

lore - oreo :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

harm - farm

oreo :eat1: - orzo


----------



## nitewriter

farm - army

orzo ...it seems - zoom


----------



## AmyJo1976

army - arms

zoom - moon


----------



## nitewriter

arms - mast

moon - room


----------



## AmyJo1976

mast - cast

room - moob


----------



## nitewriter

cast - task

moob - bomb


----------



## AmyJo1976

task - tusk

bomb - tomb


----------



## nitewriter

tusk - bust

tomb - womb


----------



## Angel

bust - rust

womb - comb


----------



## nitewriter

rust - stub

comb - come


----------



## AmyJo1976

stub - rubs

come - came


----------



## nitewriter

rubs - brut 

came - amen


----------



## Angel

brut - true

amen - male


----------



## nitewriter

true - ruse 

male - fame


----------



## AmyJo1976

ruse - muse

fame - tame


----------



## nitewriter

muse - suet

tame - maze


----------



## AmyJo1976

suet - suit

maze - haze


----------



## nitewriter

suit - stun 

haze - zeta


----------



## AmyJo1976

stun - buns

zeta - zest


----------



## nitewriter

buns - bust

zest - east


----------



## AmyJo1976

bust - lust

east - test


----------



## nitewriter

lust :smitten: - stud :bounce:

test - stew


----------



## AmyJo1976

stud :bounce:- stub

stew - spew


----------



## Angel

stub - juts

spew - swap


----------



## nitewriter

juts - jets

swap - pass


----------



## nitewriter

juts - jets

swap - pass


----------



## AmyJo1976

jets - pets

pass - past


----------



## nitewriter

pets - spit 

past - stop


----------



## Angel

spit - trip

stop - lost


----------



## nitewriter

trip - part

lost - host


----------



## AmyJo1976

part - rats

host - most


----------



## nitewriter

rats  - spar 

most - stop


----------



## AmyJo1976

spar - star

stop - plot


----------



## nitewriter

star - wart 

plot - spot...see spot run


----------



## AmyJo1976

wart - trap

spot - slot


----------



## nitewriter

trap - pate 

slot - colt


----------



## AmyJo1976

pate - late

colt - bolt


----------



## nitewriter

late - flat

bolt - lost


----------



## Angel

flat - flam

lost - slow


----------



## nitewriter

flam - malt

slow - sole


----------



## AmyJo1976

malt - salt

sole - mole


----------



## nitewriter

salt - stab

mole - home


----------



## Angel

stab - bait

home - meow


----------



## nitewriter

bait - bath

meow - home


----------



## Munchausen

bath - bats

home - ohms


----------



## nitewriter

bats - boat

ohms - shim


----------



## Angel

boat - toad

shim - mash


----------



## nitewriter

toad - dado 

mash - mast


----------



## AmyJo1976

dado - road

mast - mask


----------



## nitewriter

road - dare

mask - skim


----------



## AmyJo1976

dare - dame
skim - swim


----------



## swamptoad

dame - deme 

swim - sima


----------



## Angel

deme - Edam

sima - axis


----------



## AmyJo1976

Edam - damn

axis - sail


----------



## swamptoad

damn - mane

sail - silo


----------



## nitewriter

mane - meat

silo - loin


----------



## AmyJo1976

meat - seat

loin - noel


----------



## nitewriter

seat - test

noel - glen


----------



## AmyJo1976

test - pest

glen - glue


----------



## nitewriter

pest - rest zzzzzzz

glue - fuel


----------



## swamptoad

rest - tsar


fuel - feal


----------



## nitewriter

tsar - stir

feal - flap


----------



## swamptoad

stir - wist 


flap - flan


----------



## nitewriter

wist - fist

flan - lane


----------



## swamptoad

fist - fast

lane -neap


----------



## Angel

fast - fate

neap - open


----------



## swamptoad

fate - haet 


open -peen


----------



## Angel

haet - what


peen - even


----------



## swamptoad

what - thae


even - veep


----------



## Angel

thae - bath


veep - peek


----------



## swamptoad

bath - hath


peek - ekes


----------



## nitewriter

hath - than

ekes - seen


----------



## Timberwolf

than - Nate

seen - need


----------



## AmyJo1976

Nate - bate

need - seed


----------



## nitewriter

bate - bait

seed - desk


----------



## Timberwolf

bait - Bart

desk - dusk


----------



## nitewriter

Bart - dart

dusk - skid


----------



## swamptoad

dart - rato


skid - dish


----------



## nitewriter

rato - road

dish - shed


----------



## Timberwolf

road - toad

shed - shew


----------



## nitewriter

toad - date

shew - wash


----------



## Adamantoise

date - eats

wash - sway


----------



## nitewriter

eats - stay

sway - swag


----------



## swamptoad

stay - yams

swag - wage


----------



## nitewriter

yams - same

wage - gear


----------



## swamptoad

same - muse


gear - ears


----------



## nitewriter

muse - used

ears - seat


----------



## LumpySmile

used - nude

seat - feat


----------



## nitewriter

nude - duel 

feat - gate


----------



## swamptoad

duel - lode 


gate - tegg


----------



## nitewriter

lode - dose

tegg - eggs


----------



## AmyJo1976

dose - hose

eggs - eggo:eat2:


----------



## Angel

hose - shod

eggo - go-go


----------



## nitewriter

shod - dash

go-go - agog


----------



## Angel

dash - soda

agog - gage


----------



## nitewriter

soda - dais 

gage - rage


----------



## AmyJo1976

dais - sail

rage - real


----------



## nitewriter

sail - last

real - area


----------



## Angel

last - vast

area - aura


----------



## nitewriter

vast - save

aura - Arab


----------



## swamptoad

save - tavs 



Arab - baas


----------



## nitewriter

tavs - vase 

baas - bias


----------



## swamptoad

vase - vast


bias - stab


----------



## nitewriter

vast - stag

stab - bath


----------



## nitewriter

vast - stag

stab - bath


----------



## swamptoad

Stag - gnats

Bath - thaw


----------



## nitewriter

gnats - gist 

thaw - with


----------



## swamptoad

gist - ghis


with - thew


----------



## nitewriter

ghis - ship

thew - what


----------



## swamptoad

ship - hisn (archaic, nonstandard for "his")

what - wham


----------



## nitewriter

hisn - snit 

wham - wash


----------



## AmyJo1976

snit - snip

wash - lash


----------



## nitewriter

snip - pint

lash - sham


----------



## swamptoad

pint - tain 

sham - hems


----------



## nitewriter

tain - hint

hems - mess


----------



## Angel

hint - knit

mess - seam


----------



## nitewriter

knit - knot 

seam - amen


----------



## Angel

knot - honk

amen - menu


----------



## nitewriter

honk - hone

menu - fume


----------



## Angel

hone - zone

fume - fuel


----------



## nitewriter

zone - neon

fuel - mule


----------



## Angel

neon - note

mule - blue


----------



## nitewriter

note - vent

blue - cube


----------



## swamptoad

vent - tens



cube - cued


----------



## nitewriter

tens - pest

cued - duet


----------



## Angel

pest - spot

duet - duel


----------



## nitewriter

spot - past

duel - dues


----------



## Adamantoise

past - spam

dues - dune


----------



## nitewriter

spam - tamp 

dune - dude


----------



## Ohio Lady

tamp - Pams

dude - duce


----------



## nitewriter

Pams - mash 

duce - cute


----------



## Ohio Lady

mash - mush

cute - cent


----------



## nitewriter

mush - push

cent - once


----------



## Ohio Lady

push - pups

once - cons


----------



## nitewriter

pups - spud 

cons - scan


----------



## Ohio Lady

spud - duds

scan - cane


----------



## swamptoad

duds - dude

cane - once


----------



## nitewriter

dude - rude

once - nice


----------



## swamptoad

rude - true


nice - epic


----------



## nitewriter

true - term

epic - dice


----------



## Ohio Lady

term - meat

dice - mice


----------



## nitewriter

meat - heat

mice - mien


----------



## Ohio Lady

heat - tear

mien - mite


----------



## nitewriter

tear - care

mite - rite


----------



## swamptoad

Care - Arcs


Rite - Erst


----------



## nitewriter

arcs - cast

erst - star


----------



## swamptoad

cast - tsar


star - rais


----------



## Angel

tsar - arms :smitten:

rais - fair


----------



## swamptoad

arms - bars (as in arms on the handlebars of a bicycle)  


fair - rain at the fair!


----------



## Angel

swamptoad said:


> arms - bars (as in arms on the handlebars of a bicycle)
> 
> 
> fair - rain at the fair!



bars - I want many bars of peppermint bark!! ASAP!! Yum!!!


rain - ain't going to ruin my morning


----------



## nitewriter

bark - barf .....too many Mai Ti's 

ruin - unit


----------



## swamptoad

barf - fair

unit - tune


----------



## nitewriter

fair - airy 

tune - next


----------



## Angel

airy - yard

next - exit


----------



## nitewriter

yard - dram 

exit - edit


----------



## Angel

dram - marl

edit - idle


----------



## nitewriter

marl - ramp

idle - laid


----------



## Angel

ramp - palm

laid - deal


----------



## nitewriter

palm - malt

deal - vale


----------



## Angel

malt - melt (please melt, snow!)

vale - love :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

melt...7 inches on the ground already - felt

love :wubu: - veil


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> ...7 inches on the ground already



ugh! That's today's forecast for here. I'm too old and too fat to enjoy snow anymore. I wish I could hibernate until spring!

felt - lift

veil - five


----------



## nitewriter

lift - fist

five - evil


----------



## Angel

fist - rift

evil - vine


----------



## nitewriter

rift - riot

vine - wine ...I'll drink to that!


----------



## Angel

riot - trip

wine - news


----------



## nitewriter

trip - part

news - swan


----------



## Ohio Lady

Part - arts

swan - wins


----------



## nitewriter

arts - wart 

wins - snip


----------



## Angel

wart - warn

snip - pine


----------



## nitewriter

warn - draw

pine - nice


----------



## Ohio Lady

Draw ~ wars

nice ~ cent


----------



## Angel

wars - swat

cent - tine


----------



## nitewriter

swat - wait

tine - tiny


----------



## Ohio Lady

wait ~ caws


----------



## Angel

wait - twit

tiny - tint


----------



## nitewriter

twit - twas ...the night before the night before Christmas.

tint - hint...I knew in a moment it must be Saint Nick!


----------



## Angel

twas - star

hint - I'm fatter *than* I was yesterday! Maybe I should have left all of these Christmas treats in the car!!! I had to sample everything! Sugar overload!


----------



## nitewriter

star - rasp

than - tank


----------



## Angel

rasp - park

tank - knit


----------



## nitewriter

park - harp

knit - kite


----------



## swamptoad

harp - rhea


kite - ties


----------



## nitewriter

rhea - real

ties - fist


----------



## Angel

real - meal

fist - fish


----------



## swamptoad

meal - lama

fish - hisn


----------



## nitewriter

lama - malt

hisn - snip


----------



## Angel

malt - balm

snip - pink


----------



## nitewriter

balm - bail

pink - knit


----------



## Angel

bail - tail

knit - knot


----------



## swamptoad

tail - slat

knot - bonk


----------



## Angel

slat - slam!

bonk - oink!


----------



## swamptoad

slam! - slap ...me some skin for that slam dunk! 


oink! - pink ...pig


----------



## nitewriter

slap - play

pink - pain


----------



## Angel

play - pray

pain - wain


----------



## nitewriter

pray - spry 

wain - ain't


----------



## Angel

spry - opry

ain't - taxi


----------



## nitewriter

opry - dory 

taxi - tail


----------



## Angel

dory - your

tail - baby *lima* beans


----------



## nitewriter

your - rout 

lima - slim.....not


----------



## nitewriter

your - rout 

lima - slim.....not....sorry double post


----------



## Angel

rout - rust

slim - limp


----------



## nitewriter

rust - stun

limp - pail


----------



## Angel

stun - sunk

pail - palt


----------



## nitewriter

sunk - junk

palt - last


----------



## Ohio Lady

junk - June

last - task


----------



## nitewriter

June - nude 

task - soak


----------



## swamptoad

nude - dunk 


soak - asks


----------



## Ohio Lady

dunk - dusk

asks -kiss


----------



## nitewriter

dusk - duck

kiss :kiss2:- skit


----------



## Angel

duck - buck

skit - skin

# Daniel Boone


----------



## nitewriter

buck - back

skin - wink


----------



## Angel

back - bake ...... home made peanut butter cookies, please 

wink - mink


----------



## nitewriter

Bake..... coming right up - cake ....Angel Food???

mink - minx


----------



## swamptoad

minx - manx


----------



## nitewriter

manx - amen


----------



## swamptoad

amen - haem


----------



## nitewriter

haem - hemp


----------



## swamptoad

hemp - poem


----------



## nitewriter

poem - meow


----------



## swamptoad

meow - woes


----------



## nitewriter

woes - stow

abet - best


----------



## Timberwolf

stow - snow

best - west


----------



## nitewriter

snow - owls

west - step


----------



## Timberwolf

snowowls - cute. 

owls - slew

step - post


----------



## nitewriter

slew - lewd 

post - pose


----------



## Stephanie343

Lewd- Wild

Pose- Open


----------



## nitewriter

wild - dial

open - neon


----------



## Stephanie343

Dial- Ails

Neon- Nine


----------



## nitewriter

ails - silo

nine - dine :eat2:


----------



## Stephanie343

Silo- Loin :blush:

Dine :eat1: - Died


----------



## nitewriter

loin :blush: - nail

died  - diet


----------



## Stephanie343

Nail- Lair

Diet  :really sad: -Tire


----------



## nitewriter

lair - real

tire - stir


----------



## Stephanie343

Real- Area

Stir- Sort


----------



## nitewriter

area - pear

sort - post


----------



## Stephanie343

Pear- Rear

Post- Soap


----------



## nitewriter

rear - care

soap - paws


----------



## Stephanie343

Care- Craw

Paws- Wash


----------



## nitewriter

craw - wrap

wash - show


----------



## Stephanie343

Wrap- Awry

Show- Hose


----------



## nitewriter

awry - yarn

hose - dose


----------



## Stephanie343

Yarn- Rain

Dose- Shoe


----------



## nitewriter

rain - arid

shoe - posh


----------



## Stephanie343

Arid- Drip

Posh- Hope


----------



## nitewriter

drip - prod 

posh - push .......push & prod must be 50% off sales at Harrods


----------



## Stephanie343

Prod- Rope

Push- Hues

Lol...50% off would probably lead to bricks in Birkins.


----------



## nitewriter

rope - open

hues - shut ....an open & shut case against lassies wearing platform shoes!:doh:


----------



## Stephanie343

Open- Porn 

Shut- Hush

Platforms :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

Porn  - rope

hush - shun

porn - rope....to quote Austin Powers "Oh Behave!"


----------



## Stephanie343

Rope- Pole (Was thinking of a may pole, honest)

Shun- Nuns ( might use that as my next quiz team name)


----------



## nitewriter

pole - poem

nuns - noun


----------



## Stephanie343

Poem- Mole

Noun- Anon


----------



## nitewriter

mole - melt

anon - loan


----------



## Angel

melt - helm

loan - load


----------



## nitewriter

helm - meal

load - dual


----------



## Angel

meal - lean

dual - luau


----------



## Stephanie343

Lean- Anal (Retentive):blush:

Luau- Luna


----------



## nitewriter

anal - land (ho!)

Luna - aunt


----------



## Stephanie343

Land- Nail

Aunt- Tune


----------



## nitewriter

nail - lien 

tune - unit


----------



## Stephanie343

Lien- Nill

Unit- Into


----------



## nitewriter

nill - lint

into - toil


----------



## Stephanie343

Lint- List

Toil- Tile


----------



## nitewriter

list - fist

tile - _tilt_


----------



## Stephanie343

Fist- Tips

Tilt- Lift


----------



## nitewriter

tips - lips :kiss2::kiss2:

lift - flat


----------



## Stephanie343

Lips :kiss2:- Slim 

Flat- Late


----------



## nitewriter

slim - milk

late - neat


----------



## Stephanie343

Milk- Kiln

Neat- Teat


----------



## nitewriter

kiln - nail

teat - date


----------



## Stephanie343

Nail- Liar

Date- Eats :eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

liar - aria 

eats :eat1: - step


----------



## Angel

aria - arid

step - best


----------



## nitewriter

arid - drip

best - stab


----------



## Stephanie343

Drip- Ripe

Stab- Bait


----------



## nitewriter

ripe - trip

bait - tail


----------



## Stephanie343

Trip- Pert

Tail- Hilt

edited to change lint to hilt.


----------



## nitewriter

pert - trap

hilt - halt


----------



## Angel

trap - park

halt - halo


----------



## nitewriter

park - carp 

halo - aloe


----------



## Stephanie343

Carp- Prat

Aloe- Lone


----------



## swamptoad

Prat - Wart

Lone - Lien


----------



## Timberwolf

wart - want (not really)

lien - lion


----------



## nitewriter

want - swan

lion - only


----------



## Adamantoise

swan - news

only - pony


----------



## nitewriter

news - snow

pony - upon


----------



## Lindak665

Snow - Nose


Upon - Pond


----------



## nitewriter

nose - neon

pond - down


----------



## Lindak665

Neon - Note


Down - Wand


----------



## nitewriter

note - cent

wand - swan


----------



## Adamantoise

cent - cute

swan - slaw


----------



## Lindak665

Cute - Tule

Slaw - Alas


----------



## Adamantoise

Tule - Yule

Alas - Last


----------



## Lindak665

Yule - Lute

Last - Lust


----------



## nitewriter

lute - cute 

lust - stud


----------



## Lindak665

Cute  - Clue

Stud  - Dues


----------



## nitewriter

clue - luck

dues - suet


----------



## Adamantoise

luck - buck

suet - tune


----------



## nitewriter

buck - duck

tune - unit


----------



## Adamantoise

duck - dock

unit - punt


----------



## nitewriter

dock - cook

punt - spun


----------



## swamptoad

Cook - Dock

Spun - Punt


----------



## nitewriter

dock - cork

punt - pint


----------



## swamptoad

Cork - Rack

Pint - Into


----------



## nitewriter

rack - race

into - coin


----------



## swamptoad

Race - Cars

Coin - Zinc


----------



## nitewriter

cars - cart

zinc - inch


----------



## swamptoad

cart - tact

inch - cine


----------



## nitewriter

tact - chat

cine - dine


----------



## swamptoad

Chat - hast

Dine - dite


----------



## nitewriter

hast - stab

dite - dote


----------



## swamptoad

Stab - bath

Dote - does


----------



## nitewriter

bath - hate

does - soda


----------



## swamptoad

Hate - rhea

Soda - dose


----------



## nitewriter

rhea - heal

dose - sole


----------



## swamptoad

Heal - Lase

Sole - Oils


----------



## nitewriter

lase - sell

oils - boil


----------



## swamptoad

Sell - Eels

Boil - Oily


----------



## nitewriter

eels - keel

oily - coil


----------



## Adamantoise

keel - keek

coil - cold


----------



## littlefairywren

Keek - seek

Cold - clot


----------



## Munchausen

seek - keys

clot - toll


----------



## littlefairywren

keys - eyes

toll - lost


----------



## Munchausen

eyes - seen

lost - toys


----------



## littlefairywren

seen - nets

toys - most


----------



## Munchausen

nets - best

most - tomb


----------



## SSBHM

tomb - bomb


----------



## littlefairywren

best - bees

bomb - boob


----------



## Munchausen

bees - seep

boob - book


----------



## littlefairywren

seep - pest 

book - boke


----------



## Munchausen

pest - wept

boke - ebon


----------



## littlefairywren

wept - stew

ebon - bong


----------



## SSBHM

stew - stem

bong - long


----------



## littlefairywren

stem - mast

long - glow


----------



## Munchausen

mast - mask

glow - wolf


----------



## littlefairywren

mask - scam

wolf - flop


----------



## Munchausen

scam - scar

flop - folk


----------



## littlefairywren

scar - cart 

folk - fool


----------



## SSBHM

CART-TART

FOOL-COOL


----------



## littlefairywren

tart - tram 

cool - cloy


----------



## SSBHM

tram - farm

cloy - lock


----------



## littlefairywren

farm - mark

lock - look


----------

